# Packin' as an uber driver?



## dboogie2288 (Nov 19, 2014)

I was talking with a coworker today who coincidentally just signed up and began driving for uber. I had considered the same, and my app was denied (for whatever reason). He and I had the same opinion that as a driver, at all hours of the night, we should have protection. Since uber drivers are contractors, does any one pack heat while driving (legally of course)?


----------



## Neighbourly (Nov 23, 2014)

No concealed carry laws in AZ. You bet your ass.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

Honestly I think a gun is overkill. A big ol' maglite should do the trick.


----------



## Neighbourly (Nov 23, 2014)

it is overkill. thats the idea. also, the pax will never see it, its not on my person


----------



## Neighbourly (Nov 23, 2014)

i have a maglite as well that they will see lol. sorry, but i really enjoy my family.


----------



## dboogie2288 (Nov 19, 2014)

I do agree that from a rider perspective its a bit much....but I saw an article where a driver got mugged while out of his car by some thugs on the street in the hood.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

DRIVERSOFTHEWORLDUNITE said:


> Honestly I think a gun is overkill. A big ol' maglite should do the trick.


6 D - you better flee....


----------



## Neighbourly (Nov 23, 2014)

Would you ever let your wife/girlfriend/mom do this job after bar hours without one? Why would you put that worry on them, then? (If I wasn't in AZ I would not register for CC specifically for this, but since its there for me so easily, as well as every single other person in the state so easily, I'm not going to put myself at risk) ((If pax asks, no I do not have one))


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

Neighbourly said:


> Would you ever let your wife/girlfriend/mom do this job after bar hours without one? Why would you put that worry on them, then? (If I wasn't in AZ I would not register for CC specifically for this, but since its there for me so easily, as well as every single other person in the state so easily, I'm not going to put myself at risk) ((If pax asks, no I do not have one))


hate to break it to ya, but your woman is gonna be worried whether or not you have a gun (if she's prone to worry, anyway).


----------



## Uber Driver 007 (Jun 17, 2014)

In situations like this, always ask yourself: What would Doyle do?


----------



## Flint J (Nov 21, 2014)

I just carry a hammer


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

"THE SECOND AMENDMENT IS OUR GUN PERMIT." lol. great way to get arrested.


----------



## dboogie2288 (Nov 19, 2014)

DRIVERSOFTHEWORLDUNITE said:


> "THE SECOND AMENDMENT IS OUR GUN PERMIT." lol. great way to get arrested.


Agreed.....there's some politicians out there who would disagree. Oh, and the whole shitty state of IL.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

Stalin also made the trains run on time.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

My advice: if you want to carry a gun (as I do), move to a free state, Tennessee for example says that you have a right to carry a concealed loaded gun in your vehicle at all times whether or not you have a carry permit. I like that law. If you want to live in a place where only criminals have guns and you are a disarmed victim, by all means, move to Boston or Australia.


----------



## Samhain13 (Aug 24, 2014)

An armed society is a polite society.


----------



## ChevyChick (Nov 12, 2014)

Neighbourly said:


> No concealed carry laws in AZ. You bet your ass.


Agreed I'm also in AZ and love the no conceal carry laws out here!!  I'm a small 30 year old woman - 5'2" and 108 lbs - I will not be intimidated by anyone! I carry my .380 every time I go out to Uber....You never know who you're going to pick up and what might happen...but I sure as shit will be able to protect myself!


----------



## Neighbourly (Nov 23, 2014)

Tracey Hodges said:


> Agreed I'm also in AZ and love the no conceal carry laws out here!!  I'm a small 30 year old woman - 5'2" and 108 lbs - I will not be intimidated by anyone! I carry my .380 every time I go out to Uber....You never know who you're going to pick up and what might happen...but I sure as shit will be able to protect myself!


I just assume that everyone I come across here has one. That's neither good nor bad, and most people that do carry on them are intelligent people. But I don't know how many I have seen come out of the back of the pants when they sit down in the backseat. Most likely as just a little visual reminder not to **** with them as well. Every one gets along just fine


----------



## ChevyChick (Nov 12, 2014)

You are right Neighbourly....I see people everyday that are carrying. Hell - I was at the wells fargo on Ray Rd by I-10 last week and a guy came in carrying on both hips. No one said a word to him. Most people are very responsible with their firearms and know when/when not to use or even mention that you are carrying. I do it for my own peace of mind. I won't end up dead in the desert because some ****** wanted to have his way. Like I always say: I'd rather not need it and have it on me than need it and not have it on me.

Neighbourly - Did you see today on the news where the two guys took a girl from a bar in Tempe and dropped her off in the desert, pretty much left her for dead, beaten and sexually assaulted. This is EXACTLY why I choose to carry!


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

Carrying on both hips? I'm guessing he isn't packing in the middle, if you catch my drift.


----------



## ChevyChick (Nov 12, 2014)

DRIVERSOFTHEWORLDUNITE said:


> Carrying on both hips? I'm guessing he isn't packing in the middle, if you catch my drift.


He was in cowboy boots and big ole cowboy hat too! No where to conceal in those tight wranglers. LMAO!


----------



## ChrisInABQ (Oct 21, 2014)

So I guess Uber's never spoken up on this issue? I know Lyft is very specific in their FAQ's that we're forbidden from carrying while driving for them...as independent contractors, can they place such restrictions on us?


----------



## Neighbourly (Nov 23, 2014)

No idea if they have or not.


----------



## Neighbourly (Nov 23, 2014)

As an independent contractor, I am entitled to stay within the laws of the state in my personal property.


----------



## UberHustla (Dec 2, 2014)

That $1 fee that Uber takes from each ride actually goes towards driver ammo


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> Honestly I think a gun is overkill. A big ol' maglite should do the trick.


Tell that to the driver that got stabbed.


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> Stalin also made the trains run on time.


Guess you should use Travis' picture he makes the cabs run on time!!!!


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

pengduck said:


> Tell that to the driver that got stabbed.


He was stabbed in the neck while not looking at the rider. You really think a gun is going to save you in that situation? The rider will make the first attack on you, gun or not.


----------



## UberHustla (Dec 2, 2014)

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> He was stabbed in the neck while not looking at the rider. You really think a gun is going to save you in that situation? The rider will make the first attack on you, gun or not.


I agree. Your best move is to keep one eye on the passenger and one on the road at all times


----------



## cp6ин (Nov 29, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> My advice: if you want to carry a gun (as I do), move to a free state, Tennessee for example says that you have a right to carry a concealed loaded gun in your vehicle at all times whether or not you have a carry permit. I like that law. If you want to live in a place where only criminals have guns and you are a disarmed victim, by all means, move to Boston or Australia.


No offense, but I'd rather sign up for that one-way ticket to Mars than move to a _great_ state of Tennessee


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

cp6ин said:


> No offense, but I'd rather sign up for that one-way ticket to Mars than move to a _great_ state of Tennessee


And please note that everything around you is so cheap because most people feel this way. This also applies to Texas.


----------



## CaptainJackLA (Dec 4, 2014)

Tracey Hodges said:


> Agreed I'm also in AZ and love the no conceal carry laws out here!!  I'm a small 30 year old woman - 5'2" and 108 lbs - I will not be intimidated by anyone! I carry my .380 every time I go out to Uber....You never know who you're going to pick up and what might happen...but I sure as shit will be able to protect myself!


You may consider going up to a 9mm, I like the Sig Sauer or Taurus. Very accurate. I heard something not long ago that CA has changed the application so it's not as difficult to get the CCW, even in Los Angeles.


----------



## Peter O' (Nov 18, 2014)

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> Stalin also made the trains run on time.


that was m_ussolini_


----------



## Peter O' (Nov 18, 2014)

CaptainJackLA said:


> You may consider going up to a 9mm, I like the Sig Sauer or Taurus. Very accurate. I heard something not long ago that CA has changed the application so it's not as difficult to get the CCW, even in Los Angeles.


funny as hell

hack drivers been around for 100 years and dont need guns

rookies been drivin for a couple of months and think there rambo

some rookie and some punk gonna get pissed at each other and go ok corral on each other

great pr for uber

travis super pumpedness

every fare will want to ride shotgun with pistol packin rookies

fares will rate based on the size of yer gun


----------



## ChevyChick (Nov 12, 2014)

Peter O' said:


> funny as hell
> 
> hack drivers been around for 100 years and dont need guns
> 
> ...


While I may be an Uber "rookie" as you want to call me, however - I am in no way, shape, or form, a rookie with a pistol. I have carried a handgun on me for the last 12 years. I don't know if your post was meant to patronize but it does. You don't know me, or what I've been through in life that forced me to make the decision to always be able to protect myself. I'll have you know that being here in Arizona, with no conceal laws, I have male passengers tell me at least once EVERY DAY, that they hope I am carrying, they tell me I'm far to attractive and petite to put myself in a situation to be attack by a drunken passenger. I most certainly do NOT think I am Rambo, nor do I EVER plan on going "OK Corral" on anyone. I simply want to give myself and my husband a little peace of mind. I know that I can and WILL protect myself if I need to. I am a hell of a shot and take a great amount of pride in that. At the end of the day, I know I can protect myself in ANY situation. That's all I need.


----------



## ChevyChick (Nov 12, 2014)

CaptainJackLA said:


> You may consider going up to a 9mm, I like the Sig Sauer or Taurus. Very accurate. I heard something not long ago that CA has changed the application so it's not as difficult to get the CCW, even in Los Angeles.


I like the Sig P290 for the size but I have some sort of attachment to my Bersa LOL I don't know why! She just fits perfectly in my hand! I have shot the Taurus Judge and that gun is awesome but it's not for me.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

Guns do not provide peace of mind. Only God can do that.


----------



## ChevyChick (Nov 12, 2014)

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> Guns do not provide peace of mind. Only God can do that.


 We will have to agree to disagree on that one....


----------



## contactone (Oct 28, 2014)

One of the reasons I started uber is so I can save up faster for my illinois ccw class(mandatory) and carry firearm. Ill definitely consider carrying while driving once I do have the ccw license.

What does everyone carry? I'm really eyeing the sig 250 sub compact, MP shield or XD9 sub.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

I carry The Bible.


----------



## ChevyChick (Nov 12, 2014)

contactone said:


> One of the reasons I started uber is so I can save up faster for my illinois ccw class(mandatory) and carry firearm. Ill definitely consider carrying while driving once I do have the ccw license.
> 
> What does everyone carry? I'm really eyeing the sig 250 sub compact, MP shield or XD9 sub.


 I have a Bersa Thunder .380 Limited. I love it!


----------



## Peter O' (Nov 18, 2014)

Tracey Hodges said:


> While I may be an Uber "rookie" as you want to call me, however - I am in no way, shape, or form, a rookie with a pistol. I have carried a handgun on me for the last 12 years. I don't know if your post was meant to patronize but it does. You don't know me, or what I've been through in life that forced me to make the decision to always be able to protect myself. I'll have you know that being here in Arizona, with no conceal laws, I have male passengers tell me at least once EVERY DAY, that they hope I am carrying, they tell me I'm far to attractive and petite to put myself in a situation to be attack by a drunken passenger. I most certainly do NOT think I am Rambo, nor do I EVER plan on going "OK Corral" on anyone. I simply want to give myself and my husband a little peace of mind. I know that I can and WILL protect myself if I need to. I am a hell of a shot and take a great amount of pride in that. At the end of the day, I know I can protect myself in ANY situation. That's all I need.


guess anyone can pass the uber background check

uber hires gun nuts wing nuts numb nuts

reminds me of reverend jims filling out the forms on taxi


----------



## Peter O' (Nov 18, 2014)

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> I carry The Bible.


somewhere karl marx is crying


----------



## Peter O' (Nov 18, 2014)

Tracey Hodges said:


> I like the Sig P290 for the size but I have some sort of attachment to my Bersa LOL I don't know why! She just fits perfectly in my hand! I have shot the Taurus Judge and that gun is awesome but it's not for me.


happiness is a warm gun

except for john lennon


----------



## UberHustla (Dec 2, 2014)

Peter O' said:


> guess anyone can pass the uber background check
> 
> uber hires gun nuts wing nuts numb nuts
> 
> reminds me of reverend jims filling out the forms on taxi


Great clip. It's a good reminder to us Uber drivers, that's what the public thinks of cab drivers. How can we really expect to make a fortune at Uber when those are the people we are replacing? I do think the Uber drivers are underpaid, but unfortunately "driving a car" isn't really rocket science.


----------



## CaptainJackLA (Dec 4, 2014)

Tracey Hodges said:


> I like the Sig P290 for the size but I have some sort of attachment to my Bersa LOL I don't know why! She just fits perfectly in my hand! I have shot the Taurus Judge and that gun is awesome but it's not for me.


I also have the Bersa Thunder 380. Nice gun. But I can't carry...Yet. !


----------



## Peter O' (Nov 18, 2014)

UberHustla said:


> Great clip. It's a good reminder to us Uber drivers, that's what the public thinks of cab drivers. How can we really expect to make a fortune at Uber when those are the people we are replacing? I do think the Uber drivers are underpaid, but unfortunately "driving a car" isn't really rocket science.


bottom line fares dont think about drivers dont care

get in get where yer goin get out

love the stories about givin fares water candy roses

ever have a fare give you goodies

rookies will burn out in 90 days

seen it happen a 1000 times

only hope they dont go postal when they go


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

Peter O' said:


> ever have a fare give you goodies


Yeah one time a rider got in my car and handed me one of her home-made muffins that she baked just that morning.

LOL


----------



## Peter O' (Nov 18, 2014)

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> Yeah one time a rider got in my car and handed me one of her home-made muffins that she baked just that morning.
> 
> LOL


reminds me i got a brownie from an old broad once

think her name was alice b toklas

smelled funny but the old broad said it was kosher

wasnt hungry took it home and gave it to puss she didnt come down for a week

kat was non stop

not complainin understand


----------



## ChevyChick (Nov 12, 2014)

Peter O' said:


> guess anyone can pass the uber background check
> 
> uber hires gun nuts wing nuts numb nuts
> 
> reminds me of reverend jims filling out the forms on taxi


 Just so we are clear.....I am a 30 year old AMERICAN, who LOVES my right to bear arms. I passed the background check with flying colors. Not one ticket (EVER) and I've NEVER had an encounter with the police. NEVER. I've NEVER been pulled over, I've NEVER had the cops called on me, I've NEVER been arrested so yes ******BAG, I passed my background check for Uber. You seriously need to find another thread to comment on. I'm SO OVER reading your shit. And I hope God has your back when you're face to face with danger and have NO WAY to protect yourself or your family.


----------



## Peter O' (Nov 18, 2014)

Tracey Hodges said:


> Just so we are clear.....I am a 30 year old AMERICAN, who LOVES my right to bear arms. I passed the background check with flying colors. Not one ticket (EVER) and I've NEVER had an encounter with the police. NEVER. I've NEVER been pulled over, I've NEVER had the cops called on me, I've NEVER been arrested so yes ******BAG, I passed my background check for Uber. You seriously need to find another thread to comment on. I'm SO OVER reading your shit. And I hope God has your back when you're face to face with danger and have NO WAY to protect yourself or your family.


calm down and stop it with the all caps and nasty names

who cares yer american

hope yer not usin yer real name

when you pop a cap on some poor dude for whatever the cops will love ya for makin their case for man2

thats a class b

hard time in flo state


----------



## ChevyChick (Nov 12, 2014)

This is too much. NO ONE asked for your thoughts about how I choose to live my life. I was responding to the OP question. If you don't carry or don't have anything relevant to contribute then go elsewhere. I'm so done arguing with you.


----------



## Peter O' (Nov 18, 2014)

Tracey Hodges said:


> This is too much. NO ONE asked for your thoughts about how I choose to live my life. I was responding to the OP question. If you don't carry or don't have anything relevant to contribute then go elsewhere. I'm so done arguing with you.


dont care about yer life

yer the one tellin yer life story

im worried about rookies packin heat.

think they own there clients lol

so many newbies out there theyll start fighting over fares

popin caps on each others azz

dont wanna get shot by some ditz with a 9 cause i just happen to be at logan when she goes postal


----------



## Narkos (Aug 5, 2014)

contactone said:


> One of the reasons I started uber is so I can save up faster for my illinois ccw class(mandatory) and carry firearm. Ill definitely consider carrying while driving once I do have the ccw license.
> 
> What does everyone carry? I'm really eyeing the sig 250 sub compact, MP shield or XD9 sub.


The p250 is fine if you like long trigger pulls. Also, the gun had major failure to extract issues. I purchased it when it first came out and had to send it back to Sig for repairs.

Just something to keep in mind.

By the way, I carry a sig 1911 .45 - driving or not.


----------



## ChevyChick (Nov 12, 2014)

Narkos said:


> The p250 is fine if you like long trigger pulls. Also, the gun had major failure to extract issues. I purchased it when it first came out and had to send it back to Sig for repairs.
> 
> Just something to keep in mind.
> 
> By the way, I carry a sig 1911 .45 - driving or not.


 I've never shot the 1911 but have heard that there is a decent amount of kickback....


----------



## Narkos (Aug 5, 2014)

Tracey Hodges said:


> I've never shot the 1911 but have heard that there is a decent amount of kickback....


It's really not that bad. I'm 6', 160 lbs and have no trouble with recoil. I fired a rental once at the range and went out and bought mine that same day. In fact, I prefer it over almost any other hand gun I've fired. The biggest issue with a full size 1911, for some at least, may be the weight and size of the gun, so it's not ideal for concealed carry, but I'm very happy with accuracy and so far reliability (over 3000 rounds without a hiccup).


----------



## Peter O' (Nov 18, 2014)

gotta ask why everybody in az packs heat

afraid of wild indians mexicans rattlesnakes or what

drive odark30 in beantown go to the hood if thats where the fare wants to go

thought winter hill was scary but never had a problem in 30 years

az sounds like a shooting gallery

better armor up rookies


----------



## Narkos (Aug 5, 2014)

Peter O' said:


> gotta ask why everybody in az packs heat
> 
> afraid of wild indians mexicans rattlesnakes or what
> 
> ...


Look up home invasions and robberies in AZ, then have the balls to attempt either. Throw in 'stand your ground' and you have the wild west. I don't carry a gun because of someone like you. I carry it for just in case.

We also border with Mexico, obviously, and are one of the main hubs for drug distribution in North America.

By the way, I carried long before Uber's existence.

Now go pull someone else's tail...


----------



## Brady (Oct 6, 2014)

I've had my concealed pistol license in Michigan for 8 years and carry a .38. I definitely carry while driving. No one ever sees it and God willing I'll never have to pull it but it's there if need be. The same thing goes with the dash cam in my car, the first aid kit in my glove compartment and the three fire extinguishers in my home.

This thread becomes much more pleasant to read with ignored content.


----------



## ChevyChick (Nov 12, 2014)

Narkos said:


> Look up home invasions and robberies in AZ, then have the balls to attempt either. Throw in 'stand your ground' and you have the wild west. I don't carry a gun because of someone like you. I carry it for just in case.
> 
> We also border with Mexico, obviously, and are one of the main hubs for drug distribution in North America.
> 
> ...


 Thanks Narkos!!! At least I'm not alone in getting extremely annoyed with this guy!


----------



## ChevyChick (Nov 12, 2014)

Brady said:


> I've had my concealed pistol license in Michigan for 8 years and carry a .38. I definitely carry while driving. No one ever sees it and God willing I'll never have to pull it but it's there if need be. The same thing goes with the dash cam in my car, the first aid kit in my glove compartment and the three fire extinguishers in my home.
> 
> This thread becomes much more pleasant to read with ignored content.


 Brady! Thank you! Being new to this forum I didn't know I could ignore content....needless to say I've ignored my first person


----------



## Peter O' (Nov 18, 2014)

Narkos said:


> Look up home invasions and robberies in AZ, then have the balls to attempt either. Throw in 'stand your ground' and you have the wild west. I don't carry a gun because of someone like you. I carry it for just in case.
> 
> We also border with Mexico, obviously, and are one of the main hubs for drug distribution in North America.
> 
> ...


you said ////I don't carry a gun because of someone like you. I carry it for just in case.////

in case of what

someone pullin yer tail whatever that means

pop a cap on a 45 in yer car and itll go through the car and wipe out whoevers standin around

phoenix sounds like baghdad on the gila river


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> My advice: if you want to carry a gun (as I do), move to a free state, Tennessee for example says that you have a right to carry a concealed loaded gun in your vehicle at all times whether or not you have a carry permit. I like that law. If you want to live in a place where only criminals have guns and you are a disarmed victim, by all means, move to Boston or Australia.


I do like how so many of these so called "free states" have rules against alcohol use. Or a woman's right to choose what she wants to do if raped. Whole freekin counties without alcohol but weapons with little or no restrictions. Now that is funny. On the other hand, the fear that many have of the Wild Wild West coming back with the proliferation of CCW's is overblown as well.


----------



## Peter O' (Nov 18, 2014)

ya got a good 


frndthDuvel said:


> I do like how so many of these so called "free states" have rules against alcohol use. Or a woman's right to choose what she wants to do if raped. Whole freekin counties without alcohol but weapons with little or no restrictions. Now that is funny. On the other hand, the fear that many have of the Wild Wild West coming back with the proliferation of CCW's is overblown as well.


ya got a real good point

red states make it easy to get a gun and carry it

make it hard to vote

make it tough to get health insurance

tell women how to live there lives

put down latinos and blacks

what the hell are they afraid of


----------



## Brady (Oct 6, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> I do like how so many of these so called "free states" have rules against alcohol use. Or a woman's right to choose what she wants to do if raped. Whole freekin counties without alcohol but weapons with little or no restrictions. Now that is funny. On the other hand, the fear that many have of the Wild Wild West coming back with the proliferation of CCW's is overblown as well.


In the 10+ years we've had shall-issue concealed carry in Michigan, we've seen violent crime rates steadily drop, much like the rest of the country. I'm not crediting more people legally carrying guns for self-defense as the reason, but it hasn't increased shootings by any means. I'm not familiar with our abortion restrictions, but we do have a 2 AM-7 AM ban on alcohol sales which appear about to be shortened to 4 AM-7 AM much to the dismay of some local Uber drivers who appreciate closing time. No dry counties in Michigan.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

CaptainJackLA said:


> You may consider going up to a 9mm, I like the Sig Sauer or Taurus. Very accurate. I heard something not long ago that CA has changed the application so it's not as difficult to get the CCW, even in Los Angeles.


A court decision said that you can not be denied a CCW because you don't have a specific need other than self defense. Previously you had to convince your local sheriff that do to your job carrying cash or jewelry, etc you needed a permit.
Several county sheriffs have said they would begin processing applications during the sure-to-follow appeals process. I don't know if the L.A. County Sheriff is on board. Good luck.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Brady said:


> In the 10+ years we've had shall-issue concealed carry in Michigan, we've seen violent crime rates steadily drop, much like the rest of the country. I'm not crediting more people legally carrying guns for self-defense as the reason, but it hasn't increased shootings by any means. I'm not familiar with our abortion restrictions, but we do have a 2 AM-7 AM ban on alcohol sales which appear about to be shortened to 4 AM-7 AM much to the dismay of some local Uber drivers who appreciate closing time. No dry counties in Michigan.


Uh without looking, pretty sure Michigan is headed down the road to restricting a woman's right to choose. And the alcohol restrictions I am not talking about are not the 2-7 variety, or 2-6 here in California, but whole counties without alcohol sales. In Alabam or Mississipi(same thing) one can not brew your own beer or buy "adult toys". But hey no problem buying a gun. And again, I am a Second Amendment supporter, but I am saddened by those who think the Second Amendment is a reason to rub it in other peoples faces and not respect others choices. Ever notice how most NRA members are anti marijuana legalization,abortion, and prone to give others less benefit of the doubt regarding the way they live their lives such as gay marriage?


----------



## Brady (Oct 6, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> Ever notice how most NRA members are anti marijuana legalization,abortion, and prone to give others less benefit of the doubt regarding the way they live their lives such as gay marriage?


It's partisan leanings. It goes both ways. Many pro-choice people, marijuana proponents and other liberals don't support the Second Amendment, at least not as a natural individual right to keep and bear arms for self-defense. Even when they do, they're willing to support pointless restrictions on it such as magazine capacities, "assault weapons" bans, etc. similar to many abortion restrictions. A lot of it is ignorance about guns and self defense. Even on this thread, I've seen well-meaning people think a heavy flashlight or a hammer is a reasonable alternative to a pistol. It most certainly isn't as anyone who has been though self-defense training understands.

I'm of the libertarian mindset rather than a conservative or a liberal. Government does some good things, but a lot of it is unnecessary such as regulating livery services.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Brady said:


> It's partisan leanings. It goes both ways. Many pro-choice people, marijuana proponents and other liberals don't support the Second Amendment, at least not as a natural individual right to keep and bear arms for self-defense. Even when they do, they're willing to support pointless restrictions on it such as magazine capacities, "assault weapons" bans, etc. similar to many abortion restrictions. A lot of it is ignorance about guns and self defense. Even on this thread, I've seen well-meaning people think a heavy flashlight or a hammer is a reasonable alternative to a pistol. It most certainly isn't as anyone who has been though self-defense training understands.
> 
> I'm of the libertarian mindset rather than a conservative or a liberal. Government does some good things, but a lot of it is unnecessary such as regulating livery services.


Yep,both sides do it. The benefit going to the big corporations who have ALL the politicans in their pockets.
Keep the folks divided over social isues so they won't pay attention to the fact that the middle class is shrinking in an alarming way. Why else would those who live in the welfare(RED) states think the Republicans are for their wallet and on their side? 
Also a shame that the D and R's have such control of the sytem that third party candidates can't even get in on the debates. Gary Johnson, an ex Republican governor of a border state. Firm believer in the second amendment, women's choice,gay marriage,less taxes and less war. I doubt if 10 percent of the country knows who he is. It is here in San Diego where the lawsuit brought about changes to the CCW issue. The Sherriff who was at Ruby Ridge(may have been chief FBI on scene) is against the common folks right to carry. I would get a permit if able, just to do so. But I doubt I would ever carry driving. Not sure if there are parts of San Diego I would be hesitant to drive at night. Walk late at night, well may be not. But drive? IDTS


----------



## Peter O' (Nov 18, 2014)

it aint dodge city out there rookies

pop caps on anybody who pulls yer tail wont get you a five

ill get you 20 to life in the can

http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/12/08/us-usa-guncontrol-legislatures-idUSKBN0JM2F220141208


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

Guns are bought, used, and carried with the purpose of compensating for very deep emotional issues regarding power, typically to "cover over" a repressed feeling of powerlessness with mommy & daddy.


----------



## Peter O' (Nov 18, 2014)

du


DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> Guns are bought, used, and carried with the purpose of compensating for very deep emotional issues regarding power, typically to "cover over" a repressed feeling of powerlessness with mommy & daddy.


dude here i thought it was the small guy thing

small guys with small things pack heat to feel big

hope theyre shooting blanks so nobody gets hurt and no kids to play with daddys piece


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

If California wasn't so pansy about guns I would def have one in my car


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

Peter O' said:


> du
> 
> dude here i thought it was the small guy thing
> 
> ...


Well, men who feel powerless towards mommy will of course feel powerless towards women in general, and thus feel very ... shall we say, unendowed.


----------



## Peter O' (Nov 18, 2014)

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> Well, men who feel powerless towards mommy will of course feel powerless towards women in general, and thus feel very ... shall we say, unendowed.


now that says a ton

small guys want to feel big

there against women blacks latinos to make themselves feel real big

carry heat to feel real big 45 caliber big

everybody else is shoved around to prove there macho

wonder if they have to sit on a bible to see over the dashboard in there ride


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

UberHustla said:


> That $1 fee that Uber takes from each ride actually goes towards driver ammo


Ask them if they can find any .22 ammo. LOL!!!!!!


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

driveLA said:


> If California wasn't so pansy about guns I would def have one in my car


You havering trouble getting a ccw?


----------



## Peter O' (Nov 18, 2014)

gotta ask

most rookies drive without com insurance no prob

rookies packing heat say they hop theyll never need it kinda like the insurance

if you aint gonna use the piece why get a permit 

same as driving without com insurance


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Brady said:


> This thread becomes much more pleasant to read with ignored content.


Agreed, though a good chunk of the thread disappeared.

I carry a Ruger LCR in .357. Switched from a S&W M&M .40c, which was just a bit too heavy on the belt and definitely a lot bulkier. With the size and weight of the LCR I find it much less awkward to carry daily.

Was helping my aging mother get her CCW last year, found that she couldn't rack the slide on most semi-autos. She went with a S&W Bodyguard in .38 and is a pretty good shot with it to boot.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> I do like how so many of these so called "free states" have rules against alcohol use. Or a woman's right to choose what she wants to do if raped. Whole freekin counties without alcohol but weapons with little or no restrictions. Now that is funny. On the other hand, the fear that many have of the Wild Wild West coming back with the proliferation of CCW's is overblown as well.


So what is your position on CCW's? Personally, I agree with only 5 states in the union. In those 5 states (Arkansas, Alaska, Wyoming, Arizona, and Vermont), the 2nd Amendment is your concealed carry permit; no license required, because if you have a right to do something, you don't need a permit to do it and the 2nd Amendment guarantees the RIGHT to keep and BEAR arms. I agree that we have a long way to go on alcohol. On the abortion issue, your position seems to be a narrow one, only allowing abortion in incidence of rape. I believe that this would increase the incidence of false accusations of rape in order to get an abortion, or to take revenge on a man. Morally though, I oppose abortion in all but one case, and that case is the threat to the life of the mother. This is because all persons have the right to life, liberty and property unless taken away by due process of law. A fetus cannot commit a crime, therefore no due process of law can deprive them of life. The only reason that life of the mother would be a factor is because in that case, one life is being weighed against another and it comes down to a self-defense situation, in all others it is basically a murder for hire situation where the mother hires a doctor to murder her unborn fetus.


----------



## contactone (Oct 28, 2014)

Narkos said:


> The p250 is fine if you like long trigger pulls. Also, the gun had major failure to extract issues. I purchased it when it first came out and had to send it back to Sig for repairs.
> 
> Just something to keep in mind.
> 
> By the way, I carry a sig 1911 .45 - driving or not.


I'm OK with the long trigger pul.. The 250 is DO only. Just gotta shot it a bit more to narrow down my choice..


----------



## Narkos (Aug 5, 2014)

contactone said:


> I'm OK with the long trigger pul.. The 250 is DO only. Just gotta shot it a bit more to narrow down my choice..


Yep, it is DA, which was one of the main reasons I decided to sell it, but I think the gun is perfect for concealed carry. I prefer single action/double action.


----------



## LubaLuft (Nov 24, 2014)

Hi gun nuts! I am very close to buying my first firearm and want your feedback.

_Background_: Philadelphia UberX here. I'm a beginner/intermediate shooter, having had many opportunities over the years from youth rifle league (shooting .22s at 18) to shooting with friends and family (LEO says I "shoot better than him"). I just got my PA driver's license (from Jersey, where I never got my FID/permit to purchase). I have the PA CCW paperwork filled out, which I will submit this week.

_What I want to do with my handgun: _CCW while driving for the big U, hobby shooting, "defensive shooting sports", and home defense.

_My quandary:_ For the foreseeable future, I will only be able to afford one handgun. Although a small-frame handgun will be more wearable, comfortable, and convenient for CCW, a big part of me wants a medium-frame for sake of a more capable platform, shooting sports, and pure pseudophallic satisfaction (because Daddy can't protect me when he's not around).

_Do you think it would be viable for me to comfortably carry a medium-frame handgun for periods up to 8 hrs while driving pax? _My amazonian stature (5'11/170lbs) may work to my advantage, but should I expect the experience to be generally uncomfortable?

Stay safe.
-Luba


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Tracey Hodges said:


> I like the Sig P290 for the size but I have some sort of attachment to my Bersa LOL I don't know why! She just fits perfectly in my hand! I have shot the Taurus Judge and that gun is awesome but it's not for me.


Just remember to call Mr Wolf when you use that thing!


----------



## SydneySuperUber (Nov 6, 2014)

Do any of you realise that it is against Uber policy to carry or pack heat? Any weapon. If they watch this forum they will probably deactivate you. Or terminate you. Or whatever it is they do these days.


----------



## Dutchman (Dec 2, 2014)

Here in VA, it is perfectly legal to carry OPENLY without a permit of any kind - and it is okay to carry CONCEALED if you have a permit to do so. We are a "shall issue" state, so obtaining a permit is not that difficult at all. I prefer carrying concealed and would rather be discreet about it. This avoids unnecessary questions, maintains a tactical advantage and doesn't draw any unwanted attention.

I never thought much about whether or not to carry while Uber-ing; but if it is my vehicle, it should be my decision. Those who have concealed-carry permits, for the most part, have proven to be some of the most responsible citizens. On the flip side, I'd rather have a passenger carrying concealed - rather than openly, provided he/she had a permit to do so. Out of sight and out of mind.

Now, as for other states, the laws vary greatly -- so bear that in mind before you decide to pack heat.


----------



## SydneySuperUber (Nov 6, 2014)

So Uber allow you to pack heat in VA? I know they have taken a few off the road in other states even when they had right to carry. Not the right look. But then hey. Does anyone think Uber cares about the rights of others LOL.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> Carrying on both hips? I'm guessing he isn't packing in the middle, if you catch my drift.


THREAD # 20/JOE S.: Just laughed out
loud. You're my favorite Mathematics
Educator and we haven't even met yet!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

cp6ин said:


> No offense, but I'd rather sign up for that one-way ticket to Mars than move to a _great_ state of Tennessee


THREAD #30/ NAME IN CYRILLIC: You just
made me roar! Let's not have this devolve
into the Regionalistic Jingoism subforum.....


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Tracey Hodges said:


> While I may be an Uber "rookie" as you want to call me, however - I am in no way, shape, or form, a rookie with a pistol. I have carried a handgun on me for the last 12 years. I don't know if your post was meant to patronize but it does. You don't know me, or what I've been through in life that forced me to make the decision to always be able to protect myself. I'll have you know that being here in Arizona, with no conceal laws, I have male passengers tell me at least once EVERY DAY, that they hope I am carrying, they tell me I'm far to attractive and petite to put myself in a situation to be attack by a drunken passenger. I most certainly do NOT think I am Rambo, nor do I EVER plan on going "OK Corral" on anyone. I simply want to give myself and my husband a little peace of mind. I know that I can and WILL protect myself if I need to. I am a hell of a shot and take a great amount of pride in that. At the end of the day, I know I can protect myself in ANY situation. That's all I need.


THREAD # 35/ TRACEY CCW: You go girl! 
The comment from Peter O' was BOTH
imprecisely worded AND condescending.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Narkos said:


> The p250 is fine if you like long trigger pulls. Also, the gun had major failure to extract issues. I purchased it when it first came out and had to send it back to Sig for repairs.
> 
> Just something to keep in mind.
> 
> By the way, I carry a sig 1911 .45 - driving or not.


THREAD # 54/NARKOS: I can commend
your choice of caliber. I'd rather be
"driving" my G 21. I can always upgrade
to .50 GI.


----------



## LubaLuft (Nov 24, 2014)

SydneySuperUber said:


> Do any of you realise that it is against Uber policy to carry or pack heat?


 Citation needed please!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Dutchman said:


> Here in VA, it is perfectly legal to carry OPENLY without a permit of any kind - and it is okay to carry CONCEALED if you have a permit to do so. We are a "shall issue" state, so obtaining a permit is not that difficult at all. I prefer carrying concealed and would rather be discreet about it. This avoids unnecessary questions, maintains a tactical advantage and doesn't draw any unwanted attention.
> 
> I never thought much about whether or not to carry while Uber-ing; but if it is my vehicle, it should be my decision. Those who have concealed-carry permits, for the most part, have proven to be some of the most responsible citizens. On the flip side, I'd rather have a passenger carrying concealed - rather than openly, provided he/she had a permit to do so. Out of sight and out of mind.
> 
> Now, as for other states, the laws vary greatly -- so bear that in mind before you decide to pack heat.


Uber has rules, it's own rules. Nothing else matters.


----------



## Dutchman (Dec 2, 2014)

With all due respect to Australia (quite a fine place), they have ramped up their "gun control" laws and it is probably quite difficult to obtain a firearm for defensive purposes - let alone being able to carry it.

If one were a Uber driver in the USA and resided in a state that provides for concealed-carry, how would anybody even know? Discretion seems to be on your side IF you choose to carry. If the excrement hit the wind-making device, I suppose it would be better to be a living former Uber driver than a current one who is dead or gravely wounded.

IMHO, the jury is still out on this issue. Is it actually in their big list of rules somewhere? Does it apply to drivers AND passengers? Would you turn down a fare to a customer just because they were armed?


----------



## jsixis (Dec 14, 2014)

dboogie2288 said:


> I was talking with a coworker today who coincidentally just signed up and began driving for uber. I had considered the same, and my app was denied (for whatever reason). He and I had the same opinion that as a driver, at all hours of the night, we should have protection. Since uber drivers are contractors, does any one pack heat while driving (legally of course)?


Real men are not so scared that they need to carry a gun. Especially when statistics prove that your gun will be the gun that shoots you.


----------



## Dutchman (Dec 2, 2014)

Those so-called "statistics" have been disproven time and time again. The most obvious disconnect is that the vast majority of people who use firearms defensively don't even have to discharge the weapon....and a crime can be thwarted without anybody getting hurt or killed. Even people who hate guns and would never own one benefit from concealed-carry; as a bad guy or potential mugger will have to GUESS which of his intended victims might be able to fight back.

Maybe this is one reason why violent crime has decreased quite significantly since more states have provided for some type of shall-issue permit system. Hell, three of the safest states (unless you are a criminal) have "constitutional carry" (Alaska, Vermont and Wyoming) where you can carry openly OR concealed and no permit is even necessary.

But that's an interesting topic for another day.


----------



## jsixis (Dec 14, 2014)

"Hell, three of the safest states (unless you are a criminal) have "constitutional carry" (Alaska, Vermont and Wyoming)" 

hahahaha go ahead live your fantasies I have better things to do then to prove your a nutcase.


----------



## Dutchman (Dec 2, 2014)

First of all, the proper word is you're - as in "you are" - and not the possessive form known as your. Second, the truth is the truth. If you are not a criminal, those three states are indeed among the safest places to be in the USA. Conversely, you are more likely to be in more danger in any of the five most anti-gun places in the country (MD, IL, DC, CA or even NJ). Chicago is especially bad, and they have a virtual prohibition on handguns.

I am not advocating a return to the Wild West or anything, but nobody should fear a few law-abiding citizens being armed. If you are not a criminal, you should not worry. I see people 'open-carry' all the time around here and it hardly raises an eyebrow. Just try to be a little more open-minded about this issue, eh?


----------



## ccphilly1984 (Dec 20, 2014)

i was packing on my trip. my daily carry is a small frame revolver. vehicle carry i wouldn't have it physically on me as it would take too long to draw in the event of an emergency. i would have it in the driver's side door if i were you. concealed means cncealed and i highly recommend concealed. your customers might be anti gun or frightened by a person having a gun in their uber and this is a customer service oriented gig... absolutley no new jersey pickups or dropoffs... and if you want to do deleware dropoffs (big bucks) you will need an az/ut/fl permit to compliment the pa ltcf...

that being said... i might go non-carrying... it opens up jersey territory which is pretty busy... legal pickups (no dodging ppa)...
and i see no reason for any passengers to rob me... no cash... do they really want to rob me when their cell phone and credit card (along with billing addresses) are on file?

one day nj will be part of 'murica.


----------



## LubaLuft (Nov 24, 2014)

Uuuuugh, my back hurts.

I bought my first handgun in January... a bit impulsively. All of my research lead me to the Glock 19 as the ideal carry weapon (compact size, cost, caliber, "does it all"). I found one at a local gun show, but I slept on my decision to buy. Well, the vendor still had it at 9am the next morning, but in the time it took me to shower, hit the bank, and get to the show, the gun had been SOLD. The vendor called to tell me 30 seconds after I got on the exit ramp off I-95 (~10:45am). I couldn't go home empty-handed with a few hundred dollars cash in my purse... 

I left with a full size Glock 17 gen2 1996.

So many mixed feelings of satisfaction, infatuation, buyer's remorse, and desire to trade for a G26 (subcompact double-stack)...

My Philadelphia-issued PA LTCF was issued January 22nd, and I have carried almost every night of ubering since. I W B, "hybrid style" holster, bargain-bin gunbelt. Not the most comfortable setup for carrying in a car, and also not the most concealable for everyday carry... but I can't yet bring myself to trade in this thing. I have put 250 rounds through it and I really dig it. This is the gun from all those videogames! This is the gun that so many police are issued! This is one of the most reliable handguns on the market!

I think I've learned my lesson.


----------



## LubaLuft (Nov 24, 2014)

ccphilly1984 said:


> if you want to do deleware dropoffs (big bucks) you will need an az/ut/fl permit to compliment the pa ltcf...


It's my understanding that open carry without a permit is legal in Delaware. My research says: DE law prohibits concealed carry without permit but does not prohibit nor permit open carry without a permit, making it de-facto legal.

I have a friend who lives in Phila and works at a gun shop in Wilmington- he has a PA LTCF but no permit for Delaware. His policy is to carry outside-the-waistband and take off his cover garment when he enters his vehicle in PA or crosses state lines.

Note of course that just because *somebody *hasn't had a problem doesn't mean you won't. Different L E Os will have different understandings of the law and how to proceed, should you be stopped while carrying in DE.

edit: I respect your decision to carry or not carry! I want to add that my rationale for carrying is less worrying about my pax - more about worrying about belligerent and violent drunkards, haters committing acts of hater-violence, or some impoverished kid making a couple bad decisions. I do, however, feel more comfortable and less intimidated transporting four burly drunk frat boys while I carry.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

LubaLuft said:


> This is the gun from all those videogames!


I understand it is a generational thing, but all you newbie gun owners ,Call of Action dudes. you do know when you shoot somebody there is no extra health, or whatever freekin cheat codes you have to keep going. Unless your name is Zimmerman. Oh, Did Obama take our guns? OR did the Gun industrial complex and red state idiots just increase the cost of ammo and guns for the moderate gun owners? LOL Is there going to be another AR bubble when Hillary is elected? The best thing about UPN? It is not idiotically moderated like all those ***** gun forums.


----------



## LubaLuft (Nov 24, 2014)

I don't get it, Duvel. 

Can't a girl make a joke?


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

LubaLuft said:


> I don't get it, Duvel.
> 
> Can't a girl make a joke?


I would never tell a woman what she should not do what she needs to do, to feel safe. But I would say a male who feels a need to "open carry" is likely packing a short load.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> My advice: if you want to carry a gun (as I do), move to a free state, Tennessee for example says that you have a right to carry a concealed loaded gun in your vehicle at all times whether or not you have a carry permit. I like that law. If you want to live in a place where only criminals have guns and you are a disarmed victim, by all means, move to Boston or Australia.


I feel a lot safer with our gun laws drawing a line between trained enforcement and protection agencies carrying weapons and any old Joe with some inadequacy being allowed to carry a killing machine.

Yeah criminals carry weapons here, and they risk hefty fines and imprisonment when caught. We DON'T exist in the manufactured fear that the gun lobby delights in. Be it a crazy mistrust of Government or some inevitable gun fight that you need to engage in.

As a Cabbie I got in 4 nasty attack situations. First one I ignored the warning signs and got hurt. Next one had the perp screaming like a girl, third was the fastest I've ever run. Having thrown the hidden alarm and gotten my location across it was 1 minute before the cavalry arrived and I could return to my trashed cab. The flying tyre levers ensured the 4 drunks didn't walk away without paying the price for damaging a cab. Fourth was another driver in trouble with two pro footballers. Reminding them that their playing career would be over if they continued quickly made the think.

UberX drivers are more isolated without fleet backup, but not carrying cash makes them a smaller target.

Signing off for a week! As I sail outta Sydney Heads and leaving the streets and business behind for the first time in 15 years!


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> I feel a lot safer with our gun laws drawing a line between trained enforcement and protection agencies carrying weapons and any old Joe with some inadequacy being allowed to carry a killing machine.
> 
> Yeah criminals carry weapons here, and they risk hefty fines and imprisonment when caught. We DON'T exist in the manufactured fear that the gun lobby delights in. Be it a crazy mistrust of Government or some inevitable gun fight that you need to engage in.
> 
> ...


I get a kick out of ridesharegureudude talking about Tenn being a "free state" where alcohol is more regulated than guns. Of course not mentioning the teaching of evolution, or a woman's right to choose if Uncle Jake jumps her, or even in some Nashville or Memphis (both the same, except for bbq and music) park where trail runing is outlawed. LOL Yeah free state!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Samhain13 said:


> An armed society is a polite society.


That's why we never have any road rage in Texas.

Um, wait a minute while I think of a better example.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

dboogie2288 said:


> I was talking with a coworker today who coincidentally just signed up and began driving for uber. I had considered the same, and my app was denied (for whatever reason). He and I had the same opinion that as a driver, at all hours of the night, we should have protection. Since uber drivers are contractors, does any one pack heat while driving (legally of course)?


Bad idea no matter how you slice it.
On the other hand, if you're driving for UberDrugMule it may not be a bad idea.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

ChevyChick said:


> You are right Neighbourly....I see people everyday that are carrying. Hell - I was at the wells fargo on Ray Rd by I-10 last week and a guy came in carrying on both hips. No one said a word to him. Most people are very responsible with their firearms and know when/when not to use or even mention that you are carrying. I do it for my own peace of mind. I won't end up dead in the desert because some ****** wanted to have his way. Like I always say: I'd rather not need it and have it on me than need it and not have it on me.
> 
> Neighbourly - Did you see today on the news where the two guys took a girl from a bar in Tempe and dropped her off in the desert, pretty much left her for dead, beaten and sexually assaulted. This is EXACTLY why I choose to carry!


Have you ever noticed that with the exception of LE that most of the guys who open carry are the puny runts who look like a stiff breeze could blow over?


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Uber Driver 007 said:


> In situations like this, always ask yourself: What would Doyle do?


Excellent reference!


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> I feel a lot safer with our gun laws drawing a line between trained enforcement and protection agencies carrying weapons and any old Joe with some inadequacy being allowed to carry a killing machine.
> 
> Yeah criminals carry weapons here, and they risk hefty fines and imprisonment when caught. We DON'T exist in the manufactured fear that the gun lobby delights in. Be it a crazy mistrust of Government or some inevitable gun fight that you need to engage in.
> 
> ...


Here's a true story from 2 weeks ago. I went to make a pickup at a bar at 3AM on Saturday morning. 2 people who weren't my pax jumped into the back seat. I asked them who their driver was and one replied, "You are!". About that time, my actual pax came up and knew my name. So I asked the 2 guys in the back to get out. As soon as they exited, one of the guys I ejected turned to my pax, told him, "You're a horrible person, and I hope you ****ing die!", then spit in his face and shoved him. My pax, with his girlfriend didn't want a fight with 2 guys, so they just jumped in the back seat of my car. At that point the drunk asshole started beating on my car. I dialed 911, and it took 7 minutes for the cops to respond. Keep in mind that this was not some isolated bar, no, this was in the middle of the college bar row, a section of town that has its own dedicated police precinct. Had the guy had a weapon, 7 minutes would be a very long time. As it was, I had to follow him and continually report his position to ensure he was arrested. I'm happy that I had my own weapon and could have responded in kind or better had the situation escalated any further than it had already. I am happy that I live in a place where I don't need to get my ass kicked or wait on the police or some other people to help bail me out if I get in trouble. I am glad that my government trusts me with my own safety and won't throw me in jail for defending myself.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> I get a kick out of ridesharegureudude talking about Tenn being a "free state" where alcohol is more regulated than guns. Of course not mentioning the teaching of evolution, or a woman's right to choose if Uncle Jake jumps her, or even in some Nashville or Memphis (both the same, except for bbq and music) park where trail runing is outlawed. LOL Yeah free state!


Please tell me how you think that alcohol is more regulated than guns. Also tell me how this state completely restricts abortions when there are several Planned Parenthood clinics here. We do teach evolution in schools, but I don't see what that has to do with freedom. Please also tell me where running is outlawed here because this city is home to one of the highest per capita running populations in the US. What was that? Oh yeah, you were just talking out your ass again....


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> That's why we never have any road rage in Texas.
> 
> Um, wait a minute while I think of a better example.


Funny, with all the guns and with as many major cities as Texas has, not one of their cities made it into the top 10 list of most dangerous cities. Which cities are on the list? Major cities in states that are traditionally democratically controlled or at least cities that haven't had a republican mayor in decades.

http://www.forbes.com/pictures/mlj45jggj/10-buffalo/

http://www.examiner.com/article/top-ten-most-dangerous-cities-america-each-led-by-a-democrat


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> Please tell me how you think that alcohol is more regulated than guns. Also tell me how this state completely restricts abortions when there are several Planned Parenthood clinics here. We do teach evolution in schools, but I don't see what that has to do with freedom. Please also tell me where running is outlawed here because this city is home to one of the highest per capita running populations in the US. What was that? Oh yeah, you were just talking out your ass again....


POST # 112 /RideshareGuru: Internecine
I-10 Warfare?
Say its NOT SO ! Sounds like it's
High Time (NOT 4:20) for frndthDuvel to ah....
um...Remodulate His Position.

Thanks for helping those Out-of-Staters
get "With-it". BTW: What is the Origin
of Your Avatar?


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> Here's a true story from 2 weeks ago. I went to make a pickup at a bar at 3AM on Saturday morning. 2 people who weren't my pax jumped into the back seat. I asked them who their driver was and one replied, "You are!". About that time, my actual pax came up and knew my name. So I asked the 2 guys in the back to get out. As soon as they exited, one of the guys I ejected turned to my pax, told him, "You're a horrible person, and I hope you ****ing die!", then spit in his face and shoved him. My pax, with his girlfriend didn't want a fight with 2 guys, so they just jumped in the back seat of my car. At that point the drunk asshole started beating on my car. I dialed 911, and it took 7 minutes for the cops to respond. Keep in mind that this was not some isolated bar, no, this was in the middle of the college bar row, a section of town that has its own dedicated police precinct. Had the guy had a weapon, 7 minutes would be a very long time. As it was, I had to follow him and continually report his position to ensure he was arrested. I'm happy that I had my own weapon and could have responded in kind or better had the situation escalated any further than it had already. I am happy that I live in a place where I don't need to get my ass kicked or wait on the police or some other people to help bail me out if I get in trouble. I am glad that my government trusts me with my own safety and won't throw me in jail for defending myself.


That has to be the worst gun anecdote we've heard in quite some time, pragmatically speaking, of course.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

P


RideshareGuru said:


> Funny, with all the guns and with as many major cities as Texas has, not one of their cities made it into the top 10 list of most dangerous cities. Which cities are on the list? Major cities in states that are traditionally democratically controlled or at least cities that haven't had a republican mayor in decades.
> 
> http://www.forbes.com/pictures/mlj45jggj/10-buffalo/
> 
> http://www.examiner.com/article/top-ten-most-dangerous-cities-america-each-led-by-a-democrat


POST # 113 / RideshareGuru : Belinked
Bison appreciates
your Providing the Forbes and Examiner
Stories via Hyperlink.

Your BAD PAX story is a real "Wake-up
Call" for the Antis and Leaners in-that-
direction.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> Please tell me how you think that alcohol is more regulated than guns. Also tell me how this state completely restricts abortions when there are several Planned Parenthood clinics here. We do teach evolution in schools, but I don't see what that has to do with freedom. Please also tell me where running is outlawed here because this city is home to one of the highest per capita running populations in the US. What was that? Oh yeah, you were just talking out your ass again....


http://running.competitor.com/2014/12/trail-running/trail-running-allowed-tennessee-park_119567


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/trailrunning/comments/2onpkj

How is alcohol more regulated than guns? Are the counties Lynchburg and Moore where Jack Daniels is distilled dry? If so are guns banned as well?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_dry_communities_by_U.S._state

https://www.google.com/?gws_rd=ssl#q=evolution+teaching+in+tennessee

http://www.tennessean.com/story/news/politics/2014/11/04/amendment-takes-early-lead/18493787/


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

To the Ladies here who carry, I would recommend they check out "The Well Armed Woman" (google it for website). They offer training and gun accessories specifically for women shooters. They even sell a bra/holster.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> To the Ladies here who carry, I would recommend they check out "The Well Armed Woman" (google it for website). They offer training and gun accessories specifically for women shooters. They even sell a bra/holster.


Good lord...


----------



## Dutchman (Dec 2, 2014)

A potential problem with carrying as an Uber X driver is where you have to go to pick up or drop off passengers. More often than not, Richmond Uber trips take you to military installations, US Post Office property, public school property, college campuses (VCU, VUU, U of R, etc.) and other gun-free zones.

Just be wary of that before you 'pack heat' when turning on your Uber app.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Dutchman said:


> A potential problem with carrying as an Uber X driver is where you have to go to pick up or drop off passengers. More often than not, Richmond Uber trips take you to military installations, US Post Office property, public school property, college campuses (VCU, VUU, U of R, etc.) and other gun-free zones.
> 
> Just be wary of that before you 'pack heat' when turning on your Uber app.


Having served in the Navy for a while, i can tell you that on a military base, they allow you to check your weapons before entering. In states like Tennessee, they let you go into school parking lots with firearms in your vehicle as long as you aren't a felon, same goes for post office parking lots, etc. And even if the laws don't specifically support it in your state, they don't search you without probable cause. You should be fine.


----------



## Duane McCormick (Mar 13, 2015)

I'm not taking sides on this one but keep in mind that if you're packin' heat and you're properly trained (and responsible) but your piece isn't on your body the thug you run into WILL have it on their body. They will also use it a lot quicker than you think ( unfortunately)

Just my two cents


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 112 /RideshareGuru: Internecine
> I-10 Warfare?
> Say its NOT SO ! Sounds like it's
> High Time (NOT 4:20) for frndthDuvel to ah....
> ...


It's a military saying; "like a monkey ****ing a football". That is my opinion of the ridesharing industry.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Duane McCormick said:


> I'm not taking sides on this one but keep in mind that if you're packin' heat and you're properly trained (and responsible) but your piece isn't on your body the thug you run into WILL have it on their body. They will also use it a lot quicker than you think ( unfortunately)
> 
> Just my two cents


There are actually more ideal places to keep a weapon in your vehicle than on your body for easy and quick access. Also, your argument implies that if someone else has a gun, the fact that i as a driver might also have one is irrelevant. Here's a question: in a scenario in which someone else wants to rob or harm you, whether or not they have a weapon, wouldn't you want one? I will not disarm myself for the convenience of those who would do me harm or rob me. I wouldn't expect them to play by the rules (which, btw if they are felons, they can't legally own a gun).


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> http://running.competitor.com/2014/12/trail-running/trail-running-allowed-tennessee-park_119567
> 
> 
> __
> ...


So, you post an article about 1 park that has hiking trails that running is prohibited on, bfd, runners can stick to the paved roads around the park, just not the trails, people can still hike the trails, doesn't sound like much of an encroachment on freedom to me. Oh, and btw, the article says the policy will be revisited next year as well, so it is something that they are considering and are open to public opinion on.

On the abortion thing, Amendment 1 passed, which allows restrictions on abortions. I agree abortion is a human rights issue, because it is basically the state sanctioned killing of a human being. It should be completely banned, sadly that legislation doesn't do that, it merely paves the way for a waiting period and time restrictions on the practice. And this in a country where the RIGHT TO LIFE is supposedly constitutionally protected. I applaud the voters for moving towards abortion restrictions.

On alcohol being more regulated than guns, try going into any of the "dry counties" around here, I guarantee you'll find all of the alcohol you could possibly want, they just might not sell it in certain types of stores or after certain hours, or on Sundays. Big whoop, go 10 miles down the road and get whatever you want.

On the evolution in schools, your position has no point. There is no ban on teaching evolution. The bill that everyone is up in arms about is one requiring the teaching of a "competing theory". This is the religious right forcing religion on people through schools. It is not a law against teaching evolution. Should it be a law? No, does it restrict teaching evolution? No. Anything to do with freedom at all? No.

You sound like a typical liberal, making mountains out of molehills, trying to restrict people's rights to life and self defense and throwing up straw men to protect your position.

Bottom line: Freedom isn't a single issue, there are many facets, freedom is also not a "have it or not" issue, there are many degrees to freedom. Right to life and self defense are 2 pretty basic freedoms though, and without those 2 basic things, most others don't really matter too much.


----------



## dboogie2288 (Nov 19, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> Have you ever noticed that with the exception of LE that most of the guys who open carry are the puny runts who look like a stiff breeze could blow over?


Well, for me, if i were to carry while driving, it would be concealed. Indiana is open carry-able w/ your permit, but I generally prefer that no on knows that I have backup on my side.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

dboogie2288 said:


> Well, for me, if i were to carry while driving, it would be concealed. Indiana is open carry-able w/ your permit, but I generally prefer that no on knows that I have backup on my side.


I live in a state that allows open carry and concealed. I literally chuckle out loud when I'm sitting in a McDonald's and in walks a poindexter with a .38 on his narrow hip. I mean, how can you not? Yes, this has happened a few times. I'm going to start snapping pictures of these clowns. Maybe I should then create a website called poindexterspackin.com. Now that'd be fun, you have to admit.


----------



## dboogie2288 (Nov 19, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> I live in a state that allows open carry and concealed. I literally chuckle out loud when I'm sitting in a McDonald's and in walks a poindexter with a .38 on his narrow hip. I mean, how can you not? Yes, this has happened a few times. I'm going to start snapping pictures of these clowns. Maybe I should then create a website called poindexterspackin.com. Now that'd be fun, you have to admit.


Well for some it's a status symbol. I have never openly carried on personal time. I did work in security for a few years in which I wore my pistol as part of my uniform, but that's different all together.

I had a dude one time walk into the walgreens where I worked. It was interesting. He was openly carrying, he knew it. I knew it. He knew I knew it. I looked closely and saw that he had no magazine in his gun. So either A) he was completely clueless. or B) he was actually semi respectful of establishment and knew security was around.

Here in our gun stores not only is there a big sign that says NO LOADED WEAPONS IN STORE, but it's a sign of respect that you show to the gun shop owner/staff to unload your gun if youre carrying in. Not sure if he was thinking along the same lines or not, but it was odd nonetheless.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

dboogie2288 said:


> Well for some it's a status symbol. I have never openly carried on personal time. I did work in security for a few years in which I wore my pistol as part of my uniform, but that's different all together.
> 
> I had a dude one time walk into the walgreens where I worked. It was interesting. He was openly carrying, he knew it. I knew it. He knew I knew it. I looked closely and saw that he had no magazine in his gun. So either A) he was completely clueless. or B) he was actually semi respectful of establishment and knew security was around.
> 
> Here in our gun stores not only is there a big sign that says NO LOADED WEAPONS IN STORE, but it's a sign of respect that you show to the gun shop owner/staff to unload your gun if youre carrying in. Not sure if he was thinking along the same lines or not, but it was odd nonetheless.


The firearm-carrying cult is an interesting one, to be sure. Never underestimate the power of fear and paranoia.


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

With the exception of security and law enforcement, anyone who openly carries their pistol wants the world to look at them. They are probably clueless as how to properly handle a firearm and only want to look cool showing off the gun on their hip. Any gun owner with half a brain in their head carry their pistol concealed. I carry with me just about everywhere I go that's legal for me to do so and you will never know I have it unless I find myself in a situation where deadly force is required.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

TimFromMA said:


> With the exception of security and law enforcement, anyone who openly carries their pistol wants the world to look at them. They are probably clueless as how to properly handle a firearm and only want to look cool showing off the gun on their hip. Any gun owner with half a brain in their head carry their pistol concealed. I carry with me just about everywhere I go that's legal for me to do so and you will never know I have it unless I find myself in a situation where deadly force is required.


Let's face it, the vast majority of non-LE and non-military individuals who carry a firearm aren't educated or informed enough to carry anything more lethal than a drinking straw and a cheek-full of saliva-soaked paper.


----------



## dboogie2288 (Nov 19, 2014)

Yeah and usually the open carry people carry junk too. S&W Sigma/VE series, Hipoint, crap like that. 

Had a dude working at the security company I was at years ago talking up his hipoint .45. Oh man, he spent $199 on it. I would never fire that thing, I would half expect my hand to be blown off.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

dboogie2288 said:


> Yeah and usually the open carry people carry junk too. S&W Sigma/VE series, Hipoint, crap like that.
> 
> Had a dude working at the security company I was at years ago talking up his hipoint .45. Oh man, he spent $199 on it. I would never fire that thing, I would half expect my hand to be blown off.


Yeah, if you're going to lay down dough on a firearm, you'd better be willing to lay down enough dough to get a device worth owning and firing. I feel the same way about my automobiles and my musical instruments. If you're going to purchase shit, then you'd better learn to like shit cuz you're going to be stuck with it for awhile.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> So, you post an article about 1 park that has hiking trails that running is prohibited on, bfd, runners can stick to the paved roads around the park, just not the trails, people can still hike the trails, doesn't sound like much of an encroachment on freedom to me. Oh, and btw, the article says the policy will be revisited next year as well, so it is something that they are considering and are open to public opinion on.
> 
> On the abortion thing, Amendment 1 passed, which allows restrictions on abortions. I agree abortion is a human rights issue, because it is basically the state sanctioned killing of a human being. It should be completely banned, sadly that legislation doesn't do that, it merely paves the way for a waiting period and time restrictions on the practice. And this in a country where the RIGHT TO LIFE is supposedly constitutionally protected. I applaud the voters for moving towards abortion restrictions.
> 
> ...


Just curious, what is a "typical liberal?" Or do you mean "stereotypical liberal?"


----------



## PunKy7833 (Apr 13, 2015)

I pack heat with a stun gun…  You never know ppl are crazy.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> So, you post an article about 1 park that has hiking trails that running is prohibited on, bfd, runners can stick to the paved roads around the park, just not the trails, people can still hike the trails, doesn't sound like much of an encroachment on freedom to me. Oh, and btw, the article says the policy will be revisited next year as well, so it is something that they are considering and are open to public opinion on.
> 
> On the abortion thing, Amendment 1 passed, which allows restrictions on abortions. I agree abortion is a human rights issue, because it is basically the state sanctioned killing of a human being. It should be completely banned, sadly that legislation doesn't do that, it merely paves the way for a waiting period and time restrictions on the practice. And this in a country where the RIGHT TO LIFE is supposedly constitutionally protected. I applaud the voters for moving towards abortion restrictions.
> 
> ...


You said guns were not less restricted than alcohol. Did you not? Dry counties prove you are wrong. RIGHT? People breaking the law in dry counties does not mitigate what I said was true. Alcohol is more restricted than guns in many RED States. Same with the park that banned trail running, you categorically dismissed that. But it is true right? You must not run if you do not know the difference between running trails and running on pavement. LOL You can run on pavement so what is the deal with not being able to run trails? Well tell those folks who are up in arms about magazine size then. If you can use a 10 round mag why do you need a 30. Oh, a magazine is what you probably call a "clip".

You sound like a typical conservative who has never been wrong about a god damn thing and who lacks tolerance of others. And twist your point of view to make yourself seem grand. I am not for taking your 2A rights way. I know I have owned guns for nearly or longer than you have been alive. And I am sure they have been much better than the ones you own. You seem like a Keltec owner. I voted Libertarian in 1980 for the first time,and the last time in 2012. Sadly the Libertarian Party is nothing but a fringe Republican wing by posers like you who want gun freedoms but do not let women choose or folks to marry who they want. Though Gary Johnson is not a Lib lite. The tea baggers are.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

PunKy7833 said:


> I pack heat with a stun gun&#8230;  You never know ppl are crazy.


That's an excellent idea. My sis has owned a number of stun devices. The unit she has now is a flashlight that she uses when she walks and it also packs a helluva stun blast if necessary. She has never driven, so she walks a lot and uses public transportation. She's always been very fit and very in touch with her surroundings. No one has every messed with her, but I kind of wish someone would just because I'm curious how badly she'd **** someone up.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Duane McCormick said:


> I'm not taking sides on this one but keep in mind that if you're packin' heat and you're properly trained (and responsible) but your piece isn't on your body the thug you run into WILL have it on their body. They will also use it a lot quicker than you think ( unfortunately)
> 
> Just my two cents


You're correct. Advantage goes to the person that gets the drop. End of story.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

.


Desert Driver said:


> The firearm-carrying cult is an interesting one, to be sure. Never underestimate the power of fear and paranoia.


..well said....


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> You said guns were not less restricted than alcohol. Did you not? Dry counties prove you are wrong. RIGHT? People breaking the law in dry counties does not mitigate what I said was true. Alcohol is more restricted than guns in many RED States. Same with the park that banned trail running, you categorically dismissed that. But it is true right? You must not run if you do not know the difference between running trails and running on pavement. LOL You can run on pavement so what is the deal with not being able to run trails? Well tell those folks who are up in arms about magazine size then. If you can use a 10 round mag why do you need a 30. Oh, a magazine is what you probably call a "clip".
> 
> You sound like a typical conservative who has never been wrong about a god damn thing and who lacks tolerance of others. And twist your point of view to make yourself seem grand. I am not for taking your 2A rights way. I know I have owned guns for nearly or longer than you have been alive. And I am sure they have been much better than the ones you own. You seem like a Keltec owner. I voted Libertarian in 1980 for the first time,and the last time in 2012. Sadly the Libertarian Party is nothing but a fringe Republican wing by posers like you who want gun freedoms but do not let women choose or folks to marry who they want. Though Gary Johnson is not a Lib lite. The tea baggers are.


...love this guy.....(where is Doyle, by the way?)


----------



## Dutchman (Dec 2, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> Oh, a magazine is what you probably call a "clip".



That is a huge pet peeve of mine. Glad someone else made a comment about this frequent mistake. Another bugaboo is when people refer to a civilian semi-automatic rifle (such as an AR-15) as an "assault rifle" or "military gun." It may LOOK like an assault rifle, but it is not truly one unless it contains the selective-fire capability to fire semi-auto, full-auto or (3 round) bursts. There is also calling a cartridge a bullet -- but I'll give most people a pass on that one.



> I voted Libertarian in 1980 for the first time,and the last time in 2012. Sadly the Libertarian Party is nothing but a fringe Republican wing by posers like you who want gun freedoms but do not let women choose or folks to marry who they want. Though Gary Johnson is not a Lib lite. The tea baggers are.



As someone who has been a member of the Libertarian Party since 1997 and who has held 'libertarian' several years before that, I can tell you that Libertarians do indeed cherish our 2nd Amendment rights -- but also hold the rest of the Bill of Rights in high esteem. They are a 'package deal' and are not to be taken cafeteria-style. If one goes away, the others will eventually follow. Marriage equality is a big part of the Libertarian Party, but the truth is that we'd like to see the state get OUT of the marriage business altogether. As for reproductive rights, most Libertarians are very pro-choice -- although there are more than a few who are not. However, under true Libertarian hegemony - if it were ever to come about - the government would be pretty much powerless to ban abortions or enforce any such ban, especially at the federal level. There is no constitutional power for Congress to ban abortion; but neither is there a duty to fund the procedure with taxpayer dollars.

Gary Johnson is probably the ideal choice for someone to be in the White House; at least compared to the statists & authoritarians being pushed by the two major parties. He has verifiable executive experience (two terms as governor) and has been generally consistent ideologically. Gov. Johnson is a good combination of being BOTH fiscally conservative AND socially tolerant. He'd like to take over the government and then leave you alone.

In recent years, the Democrats have gone crony-socialist and the Republicans have been hijacked by the neocons on one side and authoritarian religious nuts on the other. True classical liberals have been thrown under the bus and honest conservatives have been cast into the fiery pit by the Rs and Ds.


----------



## Dutchman (Dec 2, 2014)

As for carrying, I believe it is your choice as a free citizen -- but be discreet about it, don't advertise it and do all you can to stay within the confines of the law.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Dutchman said:


> That is a huge pet peeve of mine. Glad someone else made a comment about this frequent mistake. Another bugaboo is when people refer to a civilian semi-automatic rifle (such as an AR-15) as an "assault rifle" or "military gun." It may LOOK like an assault rifle, but it is not truly one unless it contains the selective-fire capability to fire semi-auto, full-auto or (3 round) bursts. There is also calling a cartridge a bullet -- but I'll give most people a pass on that one.


Who givesashit? People also don't know the difference between using 'I' and 'me' when speaking. Is that a pet peeve, too?


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

My girlfriend open carries her 1911 occasionally. Kinda hard to hide a gun that big.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> You said guns were not less restricted than alcohol. Did you not? Dry counties prove you are wrong. RIGHT? People breaking the law in dry counties does not mitigate what I said was true. Alcohol is more restricted than guns in many RED States. Same with the park that banned trail running, you categorically dismissed that. But it is true right? You must not run if you do not know the difference between running trails and running on pavement. LOL You can run on pavement so what is the deal with not being able to run trails? Well tell those folks who are up in arms about magazine size then. If you can use a 10 round mag why do you need a 30. Oh, a magazine is what you probably call a "clip".
> 
> You sound like a typical conservative who has never been wrong about a god damn thing and who lacks tolerance of others. And twist your point of view to make yourself seem grand. I am not for taking your 2A rights way. I know I have owned guns for nearly or longer than you have been alive. And I am sure they have been much better than the ones you own. You seem like a Keltec owner. I voted Libertarian in 1980 for the first time,and the last time in 2012. Sadly the Libertarian Party is nothing but a fringe Republican wing by posers like you who want gun freedoms but do not let women choose or folks to marry who they want. Though Gary Johnson is not a Lib lite. The tea baggers are.


Let's define restriction shall we? Restrictions are the actual effects of laws and regulations on your ability to obtain and use certain items. I've never had to go through an FBI background check with fingerprints to buy alcohol, have you? Federal law doesn't define "alcohol free zones" does it? A dry county is again, not "dry". It is not illegal to own or consume alcohol in them, a dry county is basically just a zoning restriction on where or when alcohol can be sold, but even with all of these restrictions, alcohol is readily legally available at almost any time of the day because liquor stores and bars pop up all around dry counties. Felons can still legally obtain and imbibe alcohol (as long as they aren't currently in prison), something that they can't do with firearms.

I categorically dismissed the lone place that you could find that you can't legally run in Tennessee simply because that does not make running more restricted than guns, by a long shot.

I know what the difference between a magazine and a stripper clip is, I have weapons that utilize both items. I currently own 34 firearms with pieces ranging from a Mosin-Nagant to an AK-47, a Ruger 9mm to an H&K USP 45, a .357 Magnum to a 500 S&W Magnum. I don't buy crap, and I'm proficient with every gun I own, kind of comes in handy for self defense when and if the need arises.

I lack tolerance for complete morons such as yourself, you are right on that one. My points of view are what they are, I am used to defending them as I am both an atheist and a libertarian, so I argue with the religious right just as much as the ******ed left.

I am all for gay marriage, the only restrictions that I want on marriage are 1 partner at a time, and that partner must be human and over the age of 18. On abortion, yeah, in a country that "right to life" is constitutionally protected, I believe that abortion should be outlawed, it is a human rights issue for the fetus, a human being with DNA distinct from the mother, a scientific, constitutional and moral argument, not a religious one. On 2nd Amendment rights, "the right of the people to keep and bear arms shall not be infringed" is pretty clear wording and constitutionally, requiring a CWP to carry a weapon (aka bear arms) directly violates the constitution, this is why so many states are adopting "constitutional carry" now.

I notice you dropped your arguments about freedom on the abortion and evolution issues, proving my point about your shotgunning the straw men approach.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> Let's define restriction shall we? Restrictions are the actual effects of laws and regulations on your ability to obtain and use certain items. I've never had to go through an FBI background check with fingerprints to buy alcohol, have you? Federal law doesn't define "alcohol free zones" does it? A dry county is again, not "dry". It is not illegal to own or consume alcohol in them, a dry county is basically just a zoning restriction on where or when alcohol can be sold, but even with all of these restrictions, alcohol is readily legally available at almost any time of the day because liquor stores and bars pop up all around dry counties. Felons can still legally obtain and imbibe alcohol (as long as they aren't currently in prison), something that they can't do with firearms.
> 
> I categorically dismissed the lone place that you could find that you can't legally run in Tennessee simply because that does not make running more restricted than guns, by a long shot.
> 
> ...


Another pointless gun debate and abortion debate peppered with name-calling, half-truths, and ad hominem attacks.....yawn!


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> Another pointless gun debate and abortion debate peppered with name-calling, half-truths, and ad hominem attacks.....yawn!


Tell me, where is the half truth? And also, Mr. Perfect, are you saying you aren't guilty of name calling? I'm merely returning the favors. Your comment might have a bit of weight if you called out the other side as well. Hypocrite. You should probably stick to the water debate. At least on that you make a good point.


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

Guns and abortion are a pair of hot button issues that aren't going to be settled on a random internet message board. The passions run deep on both sides of the issue. Lets just agree to disagree.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> I notice you dropped your arguments about freedom on the abortion and evolution issues, proving my point about your shotgunning the straw men approach.


No I did not drop anything. I just know it is pointless. But it makes me think you have been divorced more than once and must not have many females of note in your life if you would force them to have a baby if raped or their health was in danger. Evolution? Well the movement to go back towards the Scopes Trial in Tenn is apparent, creeping but true. Have a great day!


----------



## Dutchman (Dec 2, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> Who givesashit? People also don't know the difference between using 'I' and 'me' when speaking. Is that a pet peeve, too?



Me thinks it is. Bwahaahaa!!


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> No I did not drop anything. I just know it is pointless. But it makes me think you have been divorced more than once and must not have many females of note in your life if you would force them to have a baby if raped or their health was in danger. Evolution? Well the movement to go back towards the Scopes Trial in Tenn is apparent, creeping but true. Have a great day!


Well, as has been proven several times before, your thinking is wrong, you assume a lot of things that aren't true, especially about me. The argument on abortion being limited to cases of rape or life of the mother is yet another straw man argument. In true practice, most abortions are abortions of convenience and the argument from pro abortionists is that it is a choice that should not be subject to any restrictions. I do see a distinction between an abortion due to a rape and one due to life of the mother concerns. The difference is self defense vs convenience. Imo, life of the mother is the only case in which a constitutional argument for abortion can be made since it pits one life against another. Libertarianism is about individual freedoms and limited government that exists to protect fundamental and defined rights. The right to life is defined in the constitutuon, therefore government should act to protect life. Individual freedoms are restricted to actions which do not infringe on the rights of others. By having an abortion, the mother is asserting that she has a right to convenience and that that right trumps right to life of the fetus. There is no right to convenience, but there is a right to life.


----------



## Dutchman (Dec 2, 2014)

I understand your sentiment, but if it were possible (and it is certainly not) for the government to be able to stop abortions, the state would be so big, powerful, intrusive and expensive that we would have a nation in which nobody would want to live. A 'war on abortion' would be as fruitless as the wars on poverty, drugs, alcohol (Prohibition) and guns.

The law of unintended consequences would rear its ugly head as well -- as the same people demanding an end to abortion would be among the first ones whining about their tax dollars being spent to pay for all these extra children; many of whom will be born to poor, uneducated and dependent mothers.

Instead of trying to stop abortion via the force of law (which will not work), perhaps focusing on reducing the number of unintended/unwanted pregnancies might be a better place to start. Fewer unwanted pregnancies will mean fewer women "needing" an abortion. I don't have all the answers, but I know that turning us into an authoritarian police state and expanding the size, scope and cost of government is NOT the solution.

That being said, I think it is cool that you said you are an atheist & Libertarian - but are pro-life. That is not a common position. I am also a Libertarian (and have been for darn near two decades now), pro-choice ON ALMOST EVERYTHING and am non-religious (although I do not claim to be an 'atheist'); more along the lines of a deist or an agnostic.


----------



## Dutchman (Dec 2, 2014)

By the way, assuming that abortion could be banned, such a thing happening would be a boon to the political left in this country. The population of poor, uneducated and dependent people would skyrocket -- and the Democrats will be there promising them all kinds of government services - and creating millions of future voters.

Our nation would move even faster towards becoming an idiocracy.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> Well, as has been proven several times before, your thinking is wrong, ....................................................................................................................................................... By having an abortion, the mother is asserting that she has a right to convenience and that that right trumps right to life of the fetus. There is no right to convenience, but there is a right to life.


I would never pretend to tell a woman what is convenient for her or not. Yes, regrettably some abortions might be seen as for "convenience" by you and others. And some surely are. But who knows, perhaps if the morning after pill was more readily available in all parts of the country those abortions might be lessened. But oh yeah, that is the same as an abortion. I do feel that it would be nice if a woman would make the choice as early as possible. But then, shit happens. Like fear of parents, husbands, other family members.

But I am also heartened to the fact that abortions are DOWN to a 40 year low. They are down 13 % since 2008! Though I respect your feelings on this difficult issue, except for the no rape exclusion which makes me say HUH? I still could never presume to tell a woman what to do in any circumstance. And my real respect goes to a super pro life liberal cousin of mine, well daughter of a cousin. I remember when she was in her early teens espousing her liberal views and pro life feelings. Which I just did not understand. 15 years later she is as Liberal as ever with 3 S Philly inner city adopted kids being brought up in the land of beaches sun and nuts! I undertand her much better now.

I find the vitriol as shown by many(not all) on the Pro-Life side appalling. Especially when espoused by sweaty fat white men on FAUX news. And I do not get as many goosebumps as some when the Constitution is mentioned. You think those slave holding framers were thinking about when life begins? OR what fields their slaves needed to cut and bale next month?

The religious reasons? Shoot, I would think an aborted fetus gets that free ride to heaven immediately right? I surely believe Heaven is a much better place than what many of these kids are going to face in their young lives.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Dutchman said:


> Me thinks it is. Bwahaahaa!!


Why do so many native English speakers have so much problem with their native tongue?


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> Tell me, where is the half truth? And also, Mr. Perfect, are you saying you aren't guilty of name calling? I'm merely returning the favors. Your comment might have a bit of weight if you called out the other side as well. Hypocrite. You should probably stick to the water debate. At least on that you make a good point.


When have I ever called another poster a name?


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Dutchman said:


> I understand your sentiment, but if it were possible (and it is certainly not) for the government to be able to stop abortions, the state would be so big, powerful, intrusive and expensive that we would have a nation in which nobody would want to live. A 'war on abortion' would be as fruitless as the wars on poverty, drugs, alcohol (Prohibition) and guns.
> 
> The law of unintended consequences would rear its ugly head as well -- as the same people demanding an end to abortion would be among the first ones whining about their tax dollars being spent to pay for all these extra children; many of whom will be born to poor, uneducated and dependent mothers.
> 
> ...


Who said anything about a war on abortion? Make it not legal. Will some still happen? Of course, I'm not talking about banning coat hangers. Murder is illegal, it is banned by law. People still do it. But by removing legal status, there will be a significant decline. As stated previously, i believe it should be allowed in cases of life of the mother, that is basically a self defense position. Barring that though, you are punishing an innocent life for the decisions of others. I am also not a Libertarian, I am the small 'l' type. Imo, if the war on drugs were ended, there would be more than enough tax dollars available for some orphanages for the women who 'accidentally' get pregnant and do not wish to raise the children. I believe they will be a bit more proactive and responsible though. Part of the problem with the nanny state is that it removes individual responsibility. Once people bear the costs of their actions, they tend to be more responsible.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> Who said anything about a war on abortion? Make it not legal. Will some still happen? Of course, I'm not talking about banning coat hangers. Murder is illegal, it is banned by law. People still do it. But by removing legal status, there will be a significant decline. As stated previously, i believe it should be allowed in cases of life of the mother, that is basically a self defense position. Barring that though, you are punishing an innocent life for the decisions of others. I am also not a Libertarian, I am the small 'l' type. Imo, if the war on drugs were ended, there would be more than enough tax dollars available for some orphanages for the women who 'accidentally' get pregnant and do not wish to raise the children. I believe they will be a bit more proactive and responsible though. Part of the problem with the nanny state is that it removes individual responsibility. Once people bear the costs of their actions, they tend to be more responsible.


What in THEE **** does this silly diatribe have to do with driving a taxi? This is a forum for ride sharing drivers. You appear to have fallen off the beam...again. Just sayin'.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Dutchman said:


> By the way, assuming that abortion could be banned, such a thing happening would be a boon to the political left in this country. The population of poor, uneducated and dependent people would skyrocket -- and the Democrats will be there promising them all kinds of government services - and creating millions of future voters.
> 
> Our nation would move even faster towards becoming an idiocracy.


Actually I disagree with you there. If you want less liberals, stop handing out welfare for having more kids, we're subsidizing them. The state of Pennsylvania did a study in their state that says that a single mother of 2 is better off earning less than $22k/yr than she would be if she were earning $65k/yr. due to the value of benefits she qualifies for. That is more than an average college graduate earns. Before the 'Great Society' programs, families actually stayed together because the state didn't offer so many incentives to break them apart. The state is constantly trying to find "victims" to "help", which perpetuates it's growth all the while we have a declining workforce participation rate, a ballooning debt and an inflated currency. The new way to riches it seems is simple: vote in a Democrat to give you a handout.

http://www.americanthinker.com/legacy_assets/blog/assets/welfare cliff (1).jpg

http://dailycaller.com/2013/08/20/study-welfare-pays-more-than-work-in-most-states/

The money also often goes to ineligible recipients:

http://www.theblaze.com/stories/201...food-stamps-welfare-to-ineligible-immigrants/


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> Tell me, where is the half truth? And also, Mr. Perfect, are you saying you aren't guilty of name calling? I'm merely returning the favors. Your comment might have a bit of weight if you called out the other side as well. Hypocrite. You should probably stick to the water debate. At least on that you make a good point.


And who ever said I was perfect? Not me.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> What in THEE **** does this silly diatribe have to do with driving a taxi? This is a forum for ride sharing drivers. You appear to have fallen off the beam...again. Just sayin'.


Who died and made you. ... anything? Just sayin'.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> When have I ever called another poster a name?





Desert Driver said:


> Let's face it, the vast majority of non-LE and non-military individuals who carry a firearm aren't educated or informed enough to carry anything more lethal than a drinking straw and a cheek-full of saliva-soaked paper.


That seems pretty insulting to me, you just called a huge swath of the population idiots. I'm pretty sure that broad swath would include several posters in here as well. Fact is that I carry everywhere I go with very few exceptions. I am non-LE, I spent over 6 years in the Navy, but I'm non-military now. I can guarantee you that most people on here who do carry a weapon (firearm or otherwise) have never been in law enforcement or the military. Nor should that be a requirement to be able to defend yourself.


----------



## Dutchman (Dec 2, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> Why do so many native English speakers have so much problem with their native tongue?



That (my post) is what is commonly known as sarcasm.


----------



## Dutchman (Dec 2, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> Who said anything about a war on abortion? Make it not legal. Will some still happen? Of course, I'm not talking about banning coat hangers. Murder is illegal, it is banned by law. People still do it. But by removing legal status, there will be a significant decline. As stated previously, i believe it should be allowed in cases of life of the mother, that is basically a self defense position. Barring that though, you are punishing an innocent life for the decisions of others. I am also not a Libertarian, I am the small 'l' type. Imo, if the war on drugs were ended, there would be more than enough tax dollars available for some orphanages for the women who 'accidentally' get pregnant and do not wish to raise the children. I believe they will be a bit more proactive and responsible though. Part of the problem with the nanny state is that it removes individual responsibility. Once people bear the costs of their actions, they tend to be more responsible.





RideshareGuru said:


> Actually I disagree with you there. If you want less liberals, stop handing out welfare for having more kids, we're subsidizing them. The state of Pennsylvania did a study in their state that says that a single mother of 2 is better off earning less than $22k/yr than she would be if she were earning $65k/yr. due to the value of benefits she qualifies for. That is more than an average college graduate earns. Before the 'Great Society' programs, families actually stayed together because the state didn't offer so many incentives to break them apart. The state is constantly trying to find "victims" to "help", which perpetuates it's growth all the while we have a declining workforce participation rate, a ballooning debt and an inflated currency. The new way to riches it seems is simple: vote in a Democrat to give you a handout.
> 
> http://www.americanthinker.com/legacy_assets/blog/assets/welfare cliff (1).jpg
> 
> ...



We know that the welfare state leads to "subsidizing" behavior that results in more poverty -- and gives even more power to he leftists who run the welfare state.

When there is economic disincentive for people to be responsible, they will tend not to do responsible things. Sad, but no big mystery. The left seeks a large and ever-growing mass of poor, uneducated and dependent people who will need to live under the hegemony of the benevolent (in their eyes) statist leaders.


----------



## Dutchman (Dec 2, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> That seems pretty insulting to me, you just called a huge swath of the population idiots. I'm pretty sure that broad swath would include several posters in here as well. Fact is that I carry everywhere I go with very few exceptions. I am non-LE, I spent over 6 years in the Navy, but I'm non-military now. I can guarantee you that most people on here who do carry a weapon (firearm or otherwise) have never been in law enforcement or the military. Nor should that be a requirement to be able to defend yourself.




Well stated! (By the way, I am former military and was also a deputy sheriff.)


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

RideshareGuru said:


> That seems pretty insulting to me, you just called a huge swath of the population idiots. I'm pretty sure that broad swath would include several posters in here as well. Fact is that I carry everywhere I go with very few exceptions. I am non-LE, I spent over 6 years in the Navy, but I'm non-military now. I can guarantee you that most people on here who do carry a weapon (firearm or otherwise) have never been in law enforcement or the military. Nor should that be a requirement to be able to defend yourself.


At least Desert Driver is smart enough to know that he lacks the education to carry. He can have his dash-cam. Color me "Poindexter " - I'll take my pistol, thank you.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Dutchman said:


> That is what is commonly known as sarcasm.


I wasn't referring to you. I was just making a general comment regarding how many native English speakers don't grasp some of the simple, fundamental constructs of the English language. Here's another one that people screw up all the time - using the word 'insure' when they really mean 'ensure.' Or how about when people use the term 'literally' for emphasis but they are speaking figuratively? "Dude, I laughed so hard I literally shit my pants." If that sentence were true, then we would hope that our friend had a clean pair of britches at the ready.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> Who died and made you. ... anything? Just sayin'.


I made a valid point, we will agree.

And, no, no one died. Thankfully.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> That seems pretty insulting to me, you just called a huge swath of the population idiots. I'm pretty sure that broad swath would include several posters in here as well. Fact is that I carry everywhere I go with very few exceptions. I am non-LE, I spent over 6 years in the Navy, but I'm non-military now. I can guarantee you that most people on here who do carry a weapon (firearm or otherwise) have never been in law enforcement or the military. Nor should that be a requirement to be able to defend yourself.


So, where did I engage in name-calling like you did?


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

TimFromMA said:


> Guns and abortion are a pair of hot button issues that aren't going to be settled on a random internet message board. The passions run deep on both sides of the issue. Lets just agree to disagree.


See, Tim, but you're never going to get RideshareGuru to comprehend the pragmatism of your simple, honest statement.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Sorry I'm not going to wade through nine pages of pro & anti gun rights posts, but US gun policy is just nuts right now, thanx to an extreme interpretation of the 2nd Amendment. Gun violence is a crisis, and it's only getting worst.









*The True Cost of Gun Violence in America*
*http://m.motherjones.com/politics/2015/04/true-cost-of-gun-violence-in-america*


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> I made a valid point, we will agree.
> 
> And, no, no one died. Thankfully.


I agree that you made a valid point. Just not in this thread. Again, stick to the water debate, your logic is valid there.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> So, where did I engage in name-calling like you did?


So your style is different than mine, I'm just more ballsy and direct than you. And my 2nd point was that you only called out the side you disagreed with. That still makes you a hypocrite.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Sorry I'm not going to wade through nine pages of pro & anti gun rights posts, but US gun policy is just nuts right now, thanx to an extreme interpretation of the 2nd Amendment. Gun violence is a crisis, and it's only getting worst.
> View attachment 6683
> 
> 
> ...


And where are murder rates highest in the US? Oh yeah, "gun-free zones"!

http://www.breitbart.com/big-govern...ootings-since-2009-occured-in-gun-free-zones/


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> Sorry I'm not going to wade through nine pages of pro & anti gun rights posts, but US gun policy is just nuts right now, thanx to an extreme interpretation of the 2nd Amendment. Gun violence is a crisis, and it's only getting worst.
> View attachment 6683
> 
> 
> ...


I conceal carry but would have no issue with a ban on all handguns.

I have two main issues though. As long as they are available, no law protects the law abiding citizen, it only makes them vulnerable.

The interpretation of the constitution isn't extreme, "shall not be infringed" is very clear. To ban handguns, you HAVE to amend the constitution, or you open the door for infringement on all of your rights.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> And where are murder rates highest in the US? Oh yeah, "gun-free zones"!


For every pro gun rights argument, there is a contradicting gun control argument. It's to the society's benefit when rhetoric does not overtake a debate on law & policy.
*The NRA Myth of Gun-Free Zones*
*http://m.motherjones.com/politics/2013/04/gun-free-zones-mass-shootings*


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> So your style is different than mine, I'm just more ballsy and direct than you. And my 2nd point was that you only called out the side you disagreed with. That still makes you a hypocrite.


You've never had any actual training in debate discourse, have you? (That was a rhetorical question, of course.) You are very easily offended and you become defensive and emotional as your first position - that's the first clue. To help you with this, I would recommend you read_ On Pragmatism_ by William James.

No need to thank me. I'm here to help!


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> So your style is different than mine, I'm just more ballsy and direct than you. And my 2nd point was that you only called out the side you disagreed with. That still makes you a hypocrite.


Actually, I'm not disagreeing with any side. I don't have a dog in the fight so I don't give a shit one way or the other. I was just stating common knowledge facts.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> I would never pretend to tell a woman what is convenient for her or not. Yes, regrettably some abortions might be seen as for "convenience" by you and others. And some surely are. But who knows, perhaps if the morning after pill was more readily available in all parts of the country those abortions might be lessened. But oh yeah, that is the same as an abortion. I do feel that it would be nice if a woman would make the choice as early as possible. But then, shit happens. Like fear of parents, husbands, other family members.
> 
> But I am also heartened to the fact that abortions are DOWN to a 40 year low. They are down 13 % since 2008! Though I respect your feelings on this difficult issue, except for the no rape exclusion which makes me say HUH? I still could never presume to tell a woman what to do in any circumstance. And my real respect goes to a super pro life liberal cousin of mine, well daughter of a cousin. I remember when she was in her early teens espousing her liberal views and pro life feelings. Which I just did not understand. 15 years later she is as Liberal as ever with 3 S Philly inner city adopted kids being brought up in the land of beaches sun and nuts! I undertand her much better now.
> 
> ...


So, my calling an abortion a convenience offends you? That is not a valid argument. Even you concede that many abortions are for convenience. As for the religious argument about a free ride to heaven, prove to me that heaven exists. By that logic, it shouldn't be a crime to kill infants or animals either, right? I notice that you injected yet another leftist tactic: race baiting. What difference does it make (note the Hillary reference) what color someone is? Does race or sex make their opinion any less valid? If it does in your mind, then you are in fact the racist/sexist. Your reference to what the framers were thinking is also not valid, you just love throwing out nonsensical things when you know you have no point don't you? As for abortions being at a 40 year low, please share your source on that one, I call major bullshit.

http://www.abort73.com/abortion_facts/us_abortion_statistics/

Btw, the statistics show that about 3/4 are for convenience while less than 1% are due to rape.


----------



## gprimr1 (Mar 7, 2015)

I live in Maryland, so it's not an option. Otherwise I would. 

I believe banning guns would only take them from law abiding people. Criminals aren't going to turn in guns, gang bangers aren't going to turn in guns, it's silly to think they would. The only people who would comply are honest people, and they aren't the problem to begin with. 

America focuses too much on gun crime. There's so many other crimes of violence. Let's focus on reducing all violent crime. Invest our resources in gang reduction, effective policing strategies, swift sentences for violent criminals, and an increase in mental health resources. Those actions would go ALONG way towards ending violent crime.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> You've never had any actual training in debate discourse, have you? (That was a rhetorical question, of course.) You are very easily offended and you become defensive and emotional as your first position - that's the first clue. To help you with this, I would recommend you read_ On Pragmatism_ by William James.
> 
> No need to thank me. I'm here to help!


You must have me confused with your other friend, you know the one who doesn't like "fat sweaty white men" making decisions. I post sources and explain my positions. And you are still a hypocrite.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> You must have me confused with your other friend, you know the one who doesn't like "fat sweaty white men" making decisions. I post sources and explain my positions. And you are still a hypocrite.


I rest my case. You're making this far to simple, gu.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> Actually, I'm not disagreeing with any side. I don't have a dog in the fight so I don't give a shit one way or the other. I was just stating common knowledge facts.


So, you only criticize me, but don't have a dog in the fight? Your hypocrisy is showing again.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> So your style is different than mine, I'm just more ballsy and direct than you. And my 2nd point was that you only called out the side you disagreed with. That still makes you a hypocrite.


See, but factually speaking, what you call "ballsy," we pragmatists call "loud and uninformed." You can change that, of course, but it will require a fair amount of reading on your part. Are you up for that?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

RamzFanz said:


> The interpretation of the constitution isn't extreme, "shall not be infringed" is very clear. To ban handguns, you HAVE to amend the constitution, or you open the door for infringement on all of your rights.


That's a skewed view of the 2nd Amendment. This is the complete text:
*"A well regulated militia* being necessary to the security of a free state, the right of the people to keep and bear arms shall not be infringed."

The pendulum on interpretation of 2nd Amendment has presently swung to a extreme position when compared to 250 years of it's interpretation.
*So You Think You Know the Second Amendment?*
*http://www.newyorker.com/news/daily-comment/so-you-think-you-know-the-second-amendment*


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> So, you only criticize me, but don't have a dog in the fight? Your hypocrisy is showing again.


You missed again. I was merely pointing out the folly of your argument. Again, you're talking this personally and you're now entrenched in an emotional position. You lose. The next time you get into a debate with someone here, I'll jump in earlier so I can help to avoid making this mistake again. I'll walk you through how to be more pragmatic in your discourse. It requires more thought that you've exhibited so far, but I promise you will enjoy the results. And, no, I don't mind helping you out.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> For every pro gun rights argument, there is a contradicting gun control argument. It's to the society's benefit when rhetoric does not overtake a debate on law & policy.
> *The NRA Myth of Gun-Free Zones*
> *http://m.motherjones.com/politics/2013/04/gun-free-zones-mass-shootings*


I love that you quoted Mother Jones. That rag has absolutely no journalistic integrity. I picked the article that i did because it actually had a link in it that directly debunks the Mother Jones assertions and shows why their study is flawed by even their own methodology. You might want to click on that link.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> That's a skewed view of the 2nd Amendment. This is the complete text:
> *"A well regulated militia* being necessary to the security of a free state, the right of the people to keep and bear arms shall not be infringed."
> 
> The pendulum on interpretation of 2nd Amendment has presently swung to a extreme position when compared to 250 years of it's interpretation.
> ...


The militia is the people. Who do you think started the Revolutionary War?


----------



## gprimr1 (Mar 7, 2015)

The New Yorker has a very anti-2nd amendment bias though. 

I would counter the arguement with "The Bill of Rights contains 10 amendments. The 1st amendment is clearly an individual right, the 3-9th amendments also protect individual rights, and the 10th amendment protects states rights." So if one interprets the 2nd amendment to be a collective, not individual right, was it inserted in a series of individual rights?"


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> That's a skewed view of the 2nd Amendment. This is the complete text:
> *"A well regulated militia* being necessary to the security of a free state, the right of the people to keep and bear arms shall not be infringed."
> 
> The pendulum on interpretation of 2nd Amendment has presently swung to a extreme position when compared to 250 years of it's interpretation.
> ...


Yeah, isn't it funny how none of the Second Amendment folks can ever tell you what well-regulated militia they are part of?

But if you're debating, RideshareGuru, you're screaming into a bucket. He/she has no grasp of pragmatic discourse. We still like and cherish her/him, but we shouldn't berate or belittle because of his/her inability to engage pragmatically.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> You missed again. I was merely pointing out the folly of your argument. Again, you're talking this personally and you're now entrenched in an emotional position. You lose. The next time you get into a debate with someone here, I'll jump in earlier so I can help to avoid making this mistake again. I'll walk you through how to be more pragmatic in your discourse. It requires more thought that you've exhibited so far, but I promise you will enjoy the results. And, no, I don't mind helping you out.


No, I did not "miss". The thread clearly shows that you intervened on only one side. And therefore you lied about your position. I'm simply putting you on my block list now because you have proven to be a person without a purpose. If you have no dog in a fight, maybe you should stay out of it.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> For every pro gun rights argument, there is a contradicting gun control argument. It's to the society's benefit when rhetoric does not overtake a debate on law & policy.
> *The NRA Myth of Gun-Free Zones*
> *http://m.motherjones.com/politics/2013/04/gun-free-zones-mass-shootings*


While it's true that they don't choose gun free zones to intentionally target, as far as we know, it's clear evidence that the laws only disarm the law abiding.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> No, I did not "miss". The thread clearly shows that you intervened on only one side. And therefore you lied about your position. I'm simply putting you on my block list now because you have proven to be a person without a purpose. If you have no dog in a fight, maybe you should stay out of it.


Again, I'm a pragmatist and I really don't mind helping you out. Seriously, I can help you through your weak areas in matters of discourse.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> The militia is the people. Who do you think started the Revolutionary War?


I always love that answer. It seems to answer the question posed, but really all you've done is paint yourself farther into your corner.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

This sounds like a debate that the scrubber and the hammer should be involved in.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

I'm not here to debate gun rights vs gun control. I posted above to point out that society suffers when public policy debate is overtaken by rhetoric from all sides.

This is more germaine to the Drivers:
*Transportation companies have different firearm policies*
http://www.wsmv.com/story/28767563/transportation-companies-have-differing-weapons-policies


----------



## MrBear (Mar 14, 2015)

dboogie2288 said:


> I was talking with a coworker today who coincidentally just signed up and began driving for uber. I had considered the same, and my app was denied (for whatever reason). He and I had the same opinion that as a driver, at all hours of the night, we should have protection. Since uber drivers are contractors, does any one pack heat while driving (legally of course)?


I carry a Taser, small and right beside my right leg


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

dboogie2288 said:


> I was talking with a coworker today who coincidentally just signed up and began driving for uber. I had considered the same, and my app was denied (for whatever reason). He and I had the same opinion that as a driver, at all hours of the night, we should have protection. Since uber drivers are contractors, does any one pack heat while driving (legally of course)?


For my personal protection and safety I keep the accelerator on the right and the brake on the left (clutch on the extreme left.)


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

If you don't like guns, don't buy one. If you don't like abortion, don't have one.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Lidman said:


> This sounds like a debate that the scrubber and the hammer should be involved in.


I miss the scrubber. However, RideshareGuru seems to be taking that bloke's place among the ranks of the overly-emotional and dangerously misinformed. But it's cool. S/he's a long way from me, so what do I care?


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

TimFromMA said:


> If you don't like guns, don't buy one. If you don't like abortion, don't have one.


Why is that simple plan so goddamned difficult for so many people to comprehend and implement? Same applies to SSM. If you hate the idea of same-sex couples marrying, then you're likely not a good candidate for same-sex marriage, but you're free to STFU about it.


----------



## Dutchman (Dec 2, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> I wasn't referring to you. I was just making a general comment regarding how many native English speakers don't grasp some of the simple, fundamental constructs of the English language. Here's another one that people screw up all the time - using the word 'insure' when they really mean 'ensure.' Or how about when people use the term 'literally' for emphasis but they are speaking figuratively? "Dude, I laughed so hard I literally shit my pants." If that sentence were true, then we would hope that our friend had a clean pair of britches at the ready.



Oh, I hear you. How about 'weather' instead of 'whether'? Then there is "throws of passion" (instead of 'throes'), the obvious incorrect use of _your, you're_ and _yore_ by so many people and - one of my favorites - irregardless. That one is hard to beat.

A lesser mistake is saying "for free" - when referring to something that is free or that you got for nothing. My tenth-grade English teacher is rolling in her grave.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> So, you only criticize me, but don't have a dog in the fight? Your hypocrisy is showing again.


For the record, RideshareGuru, I never criticized you. I merely pointed out the folly of your comments. Again, you're displaying that you have far too thin a skin to be engaging in a discussion topic that is emotional for you.

Is there anything else I can assist you with today, or are you good for now?


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Dutchman said:


> Oh, I hear you. How about 'weather' instead of 'whether'? Then there is "throws of passion" (instead of 'throes'), the obvious incorrect use of _your, you're_ and _yore_ by so many people and - one of my favorites - irregardless. That one is hard to beat.
> 
> A lesser mistake is saying "for free" - when referring to something that is free or that you got for nothing. My tenth-grade English teacher is rolling in her grave.


irregardless. I cringe. If you mean irrespective, then say irrespective. And if you mean regardless, then say regardless.

In advertising - "Buy one, get the second one absolutely FREE!" So, there are varying degrees of free? Really?

And of course, Sarah Palin made word salad out of 'refute' and 'repudiate' and came up with 'refudiate.' On the other hand, no one ever said Sarah was operating with a full Crayon box.


----------



## Dutchman (Dec 2, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Sorry I'm not going to wade through nine pages of pro & anti gun rights posts, but US gun policy is just nuts right now, thanx to an extreme interpretation of the 2nd Amendment. Gun violence is a crisis, and it's only getting worst.



Actually, the "extreme interpretation" is not really extreme enough..........as _......shall not be infringed_ is not exactly an ambiguous term. If leftists viewed the Second Amendment in the same way as they sometimes see the First, the federal government would be giving a taxpayer-supplied AR15 to every adult citizen.

As for "gun violence" in the USA, it is okay to compare us to other countries -- and you'll see that many with stricter gun laws (such as Brazil or Mexico) are far more violent. Of course, there will be some other anti-gun nations that will have lower crime rates. That sword can cut both ways. A better thing to do, though, is to compare the crime rates (especially violent crime rates) WITHIN the United States. Compare one state to another and - for even better results - compare counties to other counties within some of our states. Drs. Gary Kleck and John Lott did an extensive study and used per capita numbers.

Ironically, places with the most guns per capita often trended LOWER in violent crime - while places where guns were fewer in number or prohibited tended to be more violent. Some of the least safe places in the country forbid possession or legal carrying of firearms. Another thing that nobody will mention, though, is the violent crime rate in cities under leftist Democrat hegemony. Perhaps the number of guns may not really be the problem - but it may be large concentrations of Democrats that make life so dangerous.

Washington, DC - Detroit - Saginaw - Flint - Newark - Camden - Philadelphia - Baltimore - East St. Louis - Chicago - Oakland - Memphis - Milwaukee - yadda, yadda, yadda; none of them are exactly bastions of tea party conservatism.

In recent years, states that have gone to a "shall issue" form of concealed-carry have had positive results with it. Gun-related violent crime is on the decline (and has been for awhile now), despite MORE people buying firearms than ever before and hundreds of thousands of new carry permit holders every single year. Most of the horrible mass shootings are occurring in "gun-free zones" where any perpetrator knows that he will not encounter any resistance from his intended victims. (After all, you don't see a lot of mass shootings at gun shows or police stations - where there are lots of guns.)


----------



## Dutchman (Dec 2, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> irregardless. I cringe. If you mean irrespective, then say irrespective. And if you mean regardless, then say regardless.
> 
> In advertising - "Buy one, get the second one absolutely FREE!" So, there are varying degrees of free? Really?
> 
> And of course, Sarah Palin made word salad out of 'refute' and 'repudiate' and came up with 'refudiate.' On the other hand, no one ever said Sarah was operating with a full Crayon box.



Well, who can forget Chief Moose of Montgomery County, MD? During the "DC Sniper" attacks of 2002, he was saying that he was "flustrated" -- his combination of being flustered and frustrated at the same time.


----------



## Brady (Oct 6, 2014)

I'm not seeing what all the debate here is about about. Uber's policy is simple: Keep it concealed to not impact ratings and follow local laws. If you live in most U.S. states, you can carry concealed as an Uber driver with a license. In a half dozen states, you don't need a license. In a dwindling number, you can't carry at all. Outside the United States including Canada, Australia and the United Kingdom, you're at the mercy of a prompt reply by local police if you or a witness are able to contact them during an assault.


----------



## Dutchman (Dec 2, 2014)

I suppose that you are legal in most states regarding concealed-carry. However, there are some "restricted" areas that are off limits if you are carrying. Here in Richmond, there are at least three universities in the area, as well as several federal facilities. You can be a law-abiding citizen with a carry permit one minute and a felon the next. Also, being a citizen of Virginia and working for Uber, it is POSSIBLE (if not likely) that you COULD get a passenger who wants a ride into Maryland or DC. Do that with a gun in your car - visible or concealed - and you may end up in deep, deep doo doo.


----------



## farefoolies (Apr 11, 2015)

I work in Miami... damn right I pac heat !


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

Massachusetts does not have reciprocity with regards with gun permits but some states do. The states that have it will accept each other's gun permits and allow you to carry your weapon there. My Massachusetts permit is only valid in MA. We do not recognize permits isued in other states.


----------



## dboogie2288 (Nov 19, 2014)

TimFromMA said:


> Massachusetts does not have reciprocity with regards with gun permits but some states do. The states that have it will accept each other's gun permits and allow you to carry your weapon there. My Massachusetts permit is only valid in MA. We do not recognize permits isued in other states.


That's nuts.

Does MA allow peaceable passage?

I am an IN resident, with an IN Permit, but I also have a FL permit. My FL permit is accepted in more states than my IN permit. Weird. Well, not really. IN doesnt require any sort of gun training whatsoever to get a permit. Also, its printed on non-descript pepto bismol colored paper with no photo. My FL license required proof of my training and has a photo ID on a real ID card...so it's not surprising it's more widely accepted. I'm glad I have it. Had my 40 on my in OH while riding last year and got stopped by OH highway patrol. I had to school him that it was a FL permit, and not just IN because he was telling me I was committing a felony by having a weapon.


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

I believe that as long as the gun and ammunition are locked in separate cases out of reach from anyone in the car, you can transport a gun across state lines anywhere in the country provided that you are legally authorized to possess it both where you start and end your journey.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

dboogie2288 said:


> That's nuts.
> 
> Does MA allow peaceable passage?
> 
> I am an IN resident, with an IN Permit, but I also have a FL permit. My FL permit is accepted in more states than my IN permit. Weird. Well, not really. IN doesnt require any sort of gun training whatsoever to get a permit. Also, its printed on non-descript pepto bismol colored paper with no photo. My FL license required proof of my training and has a photo ID on a real ID card...so it's not surprising it's more widely accepted. I'm glad I have it. Had my 40 on my in OH while riding last year and got stopped by OH highway patrol. I had to school him that it was a FL permit, and not just IN because he was telling me I was committing a felony by having a weapon.


Isn't it great when you know more about the law than the police? That has happened to me a number of times. First time was when I was 17 years old and I got into an argument with a cop about not having a front license plate on my car. We argued by the side of the road for 20 minutes. I gave him fair warning that if he wrote me a ticket for no front license plate that I was going to go to court with it and I was going to make him look like a fool. But he persisted and he wrote me a citation. So I made good on my threat. In court I told exactly what had happened and then I cited the law. Yes, I represented myself. The judge was pissed that the cop was picking on kids and wasting the court's time. The citation was tossed out and the judge instructed the cop to apologize to me. Outside the courtroom I reminded the cop that I gave him fair warning that I was going to make him look foolish in court.

Lesson learned: No matter how good the advice, you can't force people to take it.


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

Here's my permit.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

TimFromMA said:


> I believe that as long as the gun and ammunition are locked in separate cases out of reach from anyone in the car, you can transport a gun across state lines anywhere in the country provided that you are legally authorized to possess it both where you start and end your journey.


I do not think that applies to NYC.


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

frndthDuvel said:


> I do not think that applies to NYC.


I think it's a federal law. Let me do some internet research to be sure.


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

Notwithstanding any other provision of any law or any rule or regulation of a State or any political subdivision thereof, any person who is not otherwise prohibited by this chapter from transporting, shipping, or receiving a firearm shall be entitled to transport a firearm for any lawful purpose from any place where he may lawfully possess and carry such firearm to any other place where he may lawfully possess and carry such firearm if, during such transportation the firearm is unloaded, and neither the firearm nor any ammunition being transported is readily accessible or is directly accessible from the passenger compartment of such transporting vehicle: Provided, That in the case of a vehicle without a compartment separate from the driver's compartment the firearm or ammunition shall be contained in a locked container other than the glove compartment or console.

Source:

https://www.law.cornell.edu/uscode/text/18/926A


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

TimFromMA said:


> Notwithstanding any other provision of any law or any rule or regulation of a State or any political subdivision thereof, any person who is not otherwise prohibited by this chapter from transporting, shipping, or receiving a firearm shall be entitled to transport a firearm for any lawful purpose from any place where he may lawfully possess and carry such firearm to any other place where he may lawfully possess and carry such firearm if, during such transportation the firearm is unloaded, and neither the firearm nor any ammunition being transported is readily accessible or is directly accessible from the passenger compartment of such transporting vehicle: Provided, That in the case of a vehicle without a compartment separate from the driver's compartment the firearm or ammunition shall be contained in a locked container other than the glove compartment or console.
> 
> Source:
> 
> https://www.law.cornell.edu/uscode/text/18/926A


I would dig a bit deeper regarding NYC.


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

Fed trumps state law. The only thing I'm uncertain of is if this law applies to a lengthy road trip where an overnight hotel stay is required.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

TimFromMA said:


> Fed trumps state law. The only thing I'm uncertain of is if this law applies to a lengthy road trip where an overnight hotel stay is required.


Seems like there is plenty of reports saying that NYC will arrest first and figure it out later. I would never enter NYC with a weapon even if in a trunk. A Navy Seal was schooled on that. And even the law regarding NYS says the trip must be "uninterrupted" meaning no hotel stays.


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

Since MA does have reciprocity, the only other states I can legally carry my gun are states that don't require a permit. The only 2 states that do not require some kind of permit are Vermont and Alaska.


----------



## shoaf213 (Apr 15, 2015)

I do


----------



## dboogie2288 (Nov 19, 2014)

TimFromMA said:


> Fed trumps state law. The only thing I'm uncertain of is if this law applies to a lengthy road trip where an overnight hotel stay is required.


That's not entirely true.

States can have MORE constricted laws than Federal, and such the same, cities can have MORE restrictive laws than state, but NEITHER can have more lax laws than the larger entity.


----------



## dboogie2288 (Nov 19, 2014)

TimFromMA said:


> Since MA does have reciprocity, the only other states I can legally carry my gun are states that don't require a permit. The only 2 states that do not require some kind of permit are Vermont and Alaska.


you could always get a non-resident permit from another state. Also, because MA doesnt accept other permits doesnt mean other states dont accept MA's...

edit: yeah looks like your permit is good in a few states:
Alabama, Alaska, Arizona, Arkansas, Idaho, Indiana, Iowa, Kansas, Kentucky, Massachusetts, Michigan, Mississippi, Missouri, Montana, North Carolina, Oklahoma, South Dakota, Tennessee, Texas, Utah, Vermont


----------



## shoaf213 (Apr 15, 2015)

I carry, and I have it in my car, but, in such close quarters it might be difficult to be effective, and you'll probably end up shooting yourself, or may have a struggle and get disarmed.


----------



## dboogie2288 (Nov 19, 2014)

shoaf213 said:


> I carry, and I have it in my car, but, in such close quarters it might be difficult to be effective, and you'll probably end up shooting yourself, or may have a struggle and get disarmed.


You're likely right, but I'm less worried about the passengers...moreso about the people waiting in this mist of the night when I arrive.


----------



## Dutchman (Dec 2, 2014)

Remember that there is a large chasm between recognition and reciprocity. A few states (four, I believe) do not issue permits to carry - and anyone who is not a "prohibited" person can carry openly or concealed.......without requiring a permit of any kind. They are VT, AZ, WY and AK.......if I recall correctly. We who are pro-liberty on this issue refer to those states as having "constitutional carry" (which the anti-gun folks absolutely hate).


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

Actually, AZ does still issue a CCW permit, even though concealed carry is now allowed without the permit since mid-2010.

CCW allows you to carry concealed in bars (not drinking and not posted), within 1000 feet of a school, and eliminates the background check when purchasing firearms.

g


----------



## Brady (Oct 6, 2014)

TimFromMA said:


> I believe that as long as the gun and ammunition are locked in separate cases out of reach from anyone in the car, you can transport a gun across state lines anywhere in the country provided that you are legally authorized to possess it both where you start and end your journey.


That's true except that the gun and ammo do not need to be in separate cases. They can be stored in the same case. The ammo simply cannot be in the gun. However, the ammo can be stored in a magazine that is not inserted in the gun but is in the same case.


----------



## Beatnic (Apr 17, 2015)

No need to carry a pistol. I keep a stun gun and pepper spray within reach. That should give you plenty of time to escape any evil doer.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

QUOTE="RideshareGuru, post: 243781I member: 4901"]Here's a true story from 2 weeks ago. I went to make 2 people who weren't my pax jumped into the back seat. I asked them who their driver was and one replied, "You are!". About that time, my actual pax came up and knew my name. So I asked the 2 guys in the back to get out. As soon as they exited, one of the guys I ejected turned to my pax, told him, "You're a horrible person, and I hope you ****ing die!", then spit in his face and shoved him. My pax, with his girlfriend didn't want a fight with 2 guys, so they just jumped in the back seat of my car .[/QUOTE]​
The knowledge that when someone says "I hope you die" in a country that allows the open sale of guns has gotta mean that you had better be ready to reach for your weapon. That crazy person has the constitutional right to own a weapon to carry out his/her fleeting desire within a second of irrational thought.

The power of fear to fuel market growth! Can't be beaten.


----------



## Mark in SD (Apr 15, 2015)

In San Diego there have only been a couple of thousand CCPs issued from a population of over 3 million. The Sheriff's Dept requires a reason to carry. Uber driver doesn't cut it. 

If you are the paranoid type consider a C2 civilian Taser from Taser International. $300 retail and $25 per cartridge. They aren't cheap, in fact more expensive than a fire arm. Your call. I keep one at home and one in my regular vehicle.
I have not decided if I would put one in my Uber car yet. 

If you can get into CES Las Vegas, you can buy one from Taser International for a couple hundred bucks from their display booth. They do a background check and mail the Taser to you. When the Taser is fired hundreds of "micro chits" with an identifier number are spread all over the place. That number can be traced back to the owner.


----------



## Brady (Oct 6, 2014)

Mark in SD said:


> In San Diego there have only been a couple of thousand CCPs issued from a population of over 3 million. The Sheriff's Dept requires a reason to carry. Uber driver doesn't cut it.
> 
> If you are the paranoid type consider a C2 civilian Taser from Taser International. $300 retail and $25 per cartridge. They aren't cheap, in fact more expensive than a fire arm. Your call. I keep one at home and one in my regular vehicle.
> I have not decided if I would put one in my Uber car yet.


The C2 is a single-use device that only lasts for 30 seconds. You get one chance with it and then you better run. Miss and you're in a lot of trouble. Get a person that is high on drugs and you're in a lot of trouble. Not be able to get away quickly enough and you're in a lot of trouble. You're almost better off not being armed at all than carrying one of these devices. Beyond that, they're banned in six states and many more, including my own state of Michigan require a concealed handgun license and pistol safety training in order to purchase and posses one. A C2 Taser is not a suitable substitute for a pistol. If it were, criminals would be carrying them instead.


----------



## Mark in SD (Apr 15, 2015)

I can't disagree, but without other options the C2 is better than nothing. Also remember after the cartridge is discharged the C2 acts as a contact stun gun. I am in California where they are legal. Others have mentioned pepper spray. You can't use pepper spray in a car, or closed area.
I took the trolley downtown for a San Diego street party. On the way back I was approached by a drunk bum demanding money. Once he saw the laser from the Taser on his chest, he beat feet. In that one instance it was a deterrent.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Mark in SD,
Didn't the 9th Circuit Court say last year that the 2nd Ammendment was enough to "show cause?" Has there been anything further from the courts since last November? I think I read that your SD County sheriff was accepting CCW applications pending further appeals, and would issue them once the decision was final, and that he was not going to appeal the original decision. I believe he said he was hiring some retired deputies to help speed up the permit process.
Do you have any late updates?


----------



## Krakatoa (Apr 20, 2015)

think Sean Connery/007 when you crack PAX over the head with Maglite: "Yesh. I think he saw the light..."


----------



## Ub-urs (Mar 5, 2015)

I believe in redundancy...2 guns and a knife. I am going home at the end of the night...period!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> Funny, with all the guns and with as many major cities as Texas has, not one of their cities made it into the top 10 list of most dangerous cities. Which cities are on the list? Major cities in states that are traditionally democratically controlled or at least cities that haven't had a republican mayor in decades.
> 
> http://www.forbes.com/pictures/mlj45jggj/10-buffalo/
> 
> http://www.examiner.com/article/top-ten-most-dangerous-cities-america-each-led-by-a-democrat


It's all about the economy. When it tanked in Houston in the 80s the crime was worse than now.

And if you look at countries with and without gun control those with generally have much lower crime rates, certainly for murder. Too easy to kill with a gun. Not to mention all the kids that accidentally shoot themselves/ a friend.


----------



## Ub-urs (Mar 5, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> It's all about the economy. When it tanked in Houston in the 80s the crime was worse than now.
> 
> And if you look at countries with and without gun control those with generally have much lower crime rates, certainly for murder. Too easy to kill with a gun. Not to mention all the kids that accidentally shoot themselves/ a friend.


Where do you get your stats?


----------



## Dutchman (Dec 2, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> It's all about the economy. When it tanked in Houston in the 80s the crime was worse than now.
> 
> And if you look at countries with and without gun control those with generally have much lower crime rates, certainly for murder. Too easy to kill with a gun. Not to mention all the kids that accidentally shoot themselves/ a friend.



Truth is, there are plenty of nations with far stricter gun laws than the USA which have much lower crime rates. Of course, there are also plenty of countries with stricter guns laws that are MUCH MORE VIOLENT than is the USA. Ever been to Mexico or Brazil lately?

If you want a better comparison, look at COUNTIES within the USA and compare the ones that are "pro-gun" to the ones that virtually prohibit ownership or carrying of firearms. You'll find some of the deadliest places are those with far fewer guns - and some of the safest places have "constitutional carry" where per-capita gun ownership is rather high. Demographics, political corruption and a weak judicial system have a lot more to do with crime than just the guns themselves.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> I wasn't referring to you. I was just making a general comment regarding how many native English speakers don't grasp some of the simple, fundamental constructs of the English language. Here's another one that people screw up all the time - using the word 'insure' when they really mean 'ensure.' Or how about when people use the term 'literally' for emphasis but they are speaking figuratively? "Dude, I laughed so hard I literally shit my pants." If that sentence were true, then we would hope that our friend had a clean pair of britches at the ready.


More annoying if they said "Dude, I literally ate breakfast this morning."

Well. OK. I guess you did.

My personal favorite is affect vs. effect.

Accept and except are fun too.

Problem is with voice recognition it's hard to tell anymore if someone is stupid or just doesn't feel like typing.

Commas are fun too. Saw this the other day:

"I like cooking my family and my pets."
Use commas. Don't be a psycho.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> More annoying if they said "Dude, I literally ate breakfast this morning."
> 
> Well. OK. I guess you did.
> 
> ...


I've never heard commas described so graphically. Well done!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Dutchman said:


> Truth is, there are plenty of nations with far stricter gun laws than the USA which have much lower crime rates. Of course, there are also plenty of countries with stricter guns laws that are MUCH MORE VIOLENT than is the USA. Ever been to Mexico or Brazil lately?
> 
> If you want a better comparison, look at COUNTIES within the USA and compare the ones that are "pro-gun" to the ones that virtually prohibit ownership or carrying of firearms. You'll find some of the deadliest places are those with far fewer guns - and some of the safest places have "constitutional carry" where per-capita gun ownership is rather high. Demographics, political corruption and a weak judicial system have a lot more to do with crime than just the guns themselves.


I guess I should say gun control that is enforced.


----------



## Mark in SD (Apr 15, 2015)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Mark in SD,
> Didn't the 9th Circuit Court say last year that the 2nd Ammendment was enough to "show cause?" Has there been anything further from the courts since last November? I think I read that your SD County sheriff was accepting CCW applications pending further appeals, and would issue them once the decision was final, and that he was not going to appeal the original decision. I believe he said he was hiring some retired deputies to help speed up the permit process.
> Do you have any late updates?


The local Sheriff is stalling as long as possible. He first stated the ruling allowed him to determine need. Now he is saying he doesn't have the funding to do the interviews and process the backlog of CCW permits. 
This man does not want this to happen in San Diego County.


----------



## Dutchman (Dec 2, 2014)

Going to a "shall issue" system (rather than "may issue") puts the burden on the STATE to prove why you cannot carry a weapon -- rather than on the citizen to 'prove' why he/she should be able to exercise a constitutionally-protected right to keep & bear arms.

VA went to the 'shall issue' law twenty years ago, and our commonwealth is much safer for it.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Dutchman said:


> Going to a "shall issue" system (rather than "may issue") puts the burden on the STATE to prove why you cannot carry a weapon -- rather than on the citizen to 'prove' why he/she should be able to exercise a constitutionally-protected right to keep & bear arms.
> 
> VA went to the 'shall issue' law twenty years ago, and our commonwealth is much safer for it.


So, just out of curiosity, what well-regulated militia are your affiliated with?


----------



## Ub-urs (Mar 5, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> So, just out of curiosity, what well-regulated militia are your affiliated with?


Grow up. Let me guess...liberal, right?


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Ub-urs said:


> Grow up. Let me guess...liberal, right?


Actually, I'm a dyed-in-the-wool pragmatist. You?

It was a valid question I posed, we will agree.


----------



## Ub-urs (Mar 5, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> Actually, I'm a dyed-in-the-wool pragmatist. You?
> 
> It was a valid question I posed, we will agree.


Why does anyone need to be a part of a militia to own a gun? does the world seem perfect to you?


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Ub-urs said:


> Why does anyone need to be a part of a militia to own a gun? does the world seem perfect to you?


I was merely quoting the United States Constitution to you. You're familiar with the work, correct? It goes like this...

A well regulated Militia, being necessary to the security of a free State, the right of the people to keep and bear Arms, shall not be infringed.​Is any of this sounding familiar to you?


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Brady said:


> The C2 is a single-use device that only lasts for 30 seconds. You get one chance with it and then you better run. Miss and you're in a lot of trouble. Get a person that is high on drugs and you're in a lot of trouble. Not be able to get away quickly enough and you're in a lot of trouble. You're almost better off not being armed at all than carrying one of these devices. Beyond that, they're banned in six states and many more, including my own state of Michigan require a concealed handgun license and pistol safety training in order to purchase and posses one. A C2 Taser is not a suitable substitute for a pistol. If it were, criminals would be carrying them instead.


Not to mention the fact that I'd rather kill a criminal for $0.50 than take a $25 gamble on incapacitating him for 30 seconds. Even if the price was the same, I'd still say kill him.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> Not to mention the fact that I'd rather kill a criminal for $0.50 than take a $25 gamble on incapacitating him for 30 seconds. Even if the price was the same, I'd still say kill him.


You sound so...evolved!


----------



## Ub-urs (Mar 5, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> I was merely quoting the United States Constitution to you. You're familiar with the work, correct? It goes like this...
> 
> A well regulated Militia, being necessary to the security of a free State, the right of the people to keep and bear Arms, shall not be infringed.
> Is any of this sounding familiar to you?


I may know a little more about the constitution than you do. It's ****** bags like you who attempt to twist the words of the Constitution to serve your need. Let me break it down, I mean dummy it down for the likes of you. 
1. a well regulated militia is defined as the PEOPLE of the united states. "Before a standing army can rule, the people must be disarmed", sound familiar?
2. the people have the right to bare arms in order to be able to form a militia. But one does not have to be a part of a militia to bare arms. The definition of militia is questionable, but in the time the constitution was written, it most likely pointed to co-ops or farmers.

Now, let's step away from the text of the Constitution to something called, oh, I don't know...a god given right to defend yourself, perhaps?


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Ub-urs said:


> I may know a little more about the constitution than you do. It's ****** bags like you who attempt to twist the words of the Constitution to serve your need. Let me break it down, I mean dummy it down for the likes of you.
> 1. a well regulated militia is defined as the PEOPLE of the united states. "Before a standing army can rule, the people must be disarmed", sound familiar?
> 2. the people have the right to bare arms in order to be able to form a militia. But one does not have to be a part of a militia to bare arms. The definition of militia is questionable, but in the time the constitution was written, it most likely pointed to co-ops or farmers.
> 
> Now, let's step away from the text of the Constitution to something called, oh, I don't know...a god given right to defend yourself, perhaps?


I love "explanations" like that.
And which god are you referring to specifically? There have been thousands over the millennia.


----------



## Ub-urs (Mar 5, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> I love "explanations" like that.
> And which god are you referring to specifically? There have been thousands over the millennia.


You probably got more attention in this thread than any other time in your life.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Ub-urs said:


> You probably got more attention in this thread than any other time in your life.


I think what I'm enjoying most about your comments, Ub-urs, is the obvious offense or intimidation my references to the US Constitution are stirring in you, as evidenced by your ad hominem attacks and name-calling. And, as we learned in 8th grade debate class, the person who initially resorts to such tactics loses the debate immediately. Remember, when a person resorts to name-calling and ad hominem attacks in any discussion or debate, that is a tacit admission of one's inability to defend one's position. But please keep posting. I for one truly enjoy the comments you make. I say this without snark or insult.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Ub-urs said:


> I may know a little more about the constitution than you do. It's ****** bags like you who attempt to twist the words of the Constitution to serve your need. Let me break it down, I mean dummy it down for the likes of you.
> 1. a well regulated militia is defined as the PEOPLE of the united states. "Before a standing army can rule, the people must be disarmed", sound familiar?
> 2. the people have the right to bare arms in order to be able to form a militia. But one does not have to be a part of a militia to bare arms. The definition of militia is questionable, but in the time the constitution was written, it most likely pointed to co-ops or farmers.
> 
> Now, let's step away from the text of the Constitution to something called, oh, I don't know...a god given right to defend yourself, perhaps?


I'm curious. I do think I have a right to defend myself but having said that is that a god given right in the bible? I'm seriously curious if that's stated anywhere? Is that the "eye for an eye" part? That sounds like revenge, not self defense. But then there's "Revenge is mine" sayeth the Lord.

And what about turning the other cheek?

Religion is SO confusing. Why bother?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Ub-urs said:


> 2. the people have the right to bare arms in order to be able to form a militia.


I thought there were plenty of militias who wear long sleeves? Why are bare arms necessary to form one?


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

I would not want to mess with the fuzzer, gun or no gun.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> I think what I'm enjoying most about your comments, Ub-urs, is the obvious offense or intimidation my references to the US Constitution are stirring in you, as evidenced by your ad hominem attacks and name-calling. And, as we learned in 8th grade debate class, the person who initially resorts to such tactics loses the debate immediately. Remember, when a person resorts to name-calling and ad hominem attacks in any discussion or debate, that is a tacit admission of one's inability to defend one's position. But please keep posting. I for one truly enjoy the comments you make. I say this without snark or insult.


 meep meep, still evasive to the coyote


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> So, just out of curiosity, what well-regulated militia are your affiliated with?


 The IRA maybe. I heard they're as badass as the greenberades.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> You sound so...evolved!


Evolution isn't about being "better" it's about change, adaptation, survival. If being stupid and violent increases survival chances those are traits that will become more common over time.

A perfect organism would be one that is perfectly adapted to all environments. It would no longer need to "evolve". Right now the closest to that is probably the cockroach.

For a really cool book on evolution read "The Beak of the Finch" by Jonathan Weiner. Informative AND a very fun read.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I thought there were plenty of militias who wear long sleeves? Why are bare arms necessary to form one?


You make an excellent point. Do people really not understand the difference between *bare* arms and *bear* arms? Seriously?


----------



## Dutchman (Dec 2, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> So, just out of curiosity, what well-regulated militia are your affiliated with?



Actually, I am part of the militia (the "unorganised" bunch as mentioned in the Federalist Papers) because I am a free citizen, own a firearm and am NOT part of the standing army.


----------



## Dutchman (Dec 2, 2014)

The Second Amendment does not "give" or "grant" me the right to own a gun. It merely re-affirms a PRE-EXISTING right (endowed by our Creator - whatever or whomever that might be, according to your theology) that pre-dates the Constitution itself.

This is just like the First Amendment that declares Congress cannot make laws respecting your freedom of religion, freedom of speech, freedom of assembly, etc., etc., instead of granting YOU those rights.

In other words, the state doesn't give you those rights. The rights are yours by birth and the state is not supposed to infringe upon them.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Dutchman said:


> Actually, I am part of the militia (the "unorganised" bunch as mentioned in the Federalist Papers) because I am a free citizen, own a firearm and am NOT part of the standing army.


I love that explanation. That's one of my all-time favorite rationalizations.


----------



## Dutchman (Dec 2, 2014)

Ub-urs said:


> Grow up. Let me guess...liberal, right?



I am probably much closer to "liberal" -- in the CLASSICAL sense -- than are most Democrats. What most Democrats are nowadays is leftist or at least statist. What many Republicans are is some sort of authoritarian.

Most rational people harbor equal contempt for statist Democrats AND authoritarian Republicans -- both of whom want to grow government in size, scope and cost; but choose to "come at us" from different directions with differing tactics. Keeping Republicans out of your bedroom and Democrats out of your wallet (and gun cabinet) is always a challenge, but becomes even tougher when they hoodwink you into falling for the "lesser of two evils" nonsense.

Most who are classical liberals, limited-government conservatives and Libertarians could best be described as fiscally conservative AND socially tolerant.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> You make an excellent point. Do people really not understand the difference between *bare* arms and *bear* arms? Seriously?


It's one of those like claws or clause.


----------



## Dutchman (Dec 2, 2014)

As for having 'bear' arms.......it'd get miserably hot in the summer and those claws would make using a cell phone kind of tough.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Ub-urs said:


> I may know a little more about the constitution than you do. It's ****** bags like you who attempt to twist the words of the Constitution to serve your need. Let me break it down, I mean dummy it down for the likes of you.
> 1. a well regulated militia is defined as the PEOPLE of the united states. "Before a standing army can rule, the people must be disarmed", sound familiar?
> 2. the people have the right to bare arms in order to be able to form a militia. But one does not have to be a part of a militia to bare arms. The definition of militia is questionable, but in the time the constitution was written, it most likely pointed to co-ops or farmers.
> 
> Now, let's step away from the text of the Constitution to something called, oh, I don't know...a god given right to defend yourself, perhaps?


Since you brought up the topic of the right to *bare* arms, are you advocating for short sleeves only? How do you feel about tank tops and three-quarter sleeves? And do you have any opinion on the use of sunscreen on one's *bare* arms? You switched topics on us pretty rapidly, so I'm just trying to get a fix on where this discussion is going next.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> Since you brought up the topic of the right to *bare* arms, are you advocating for short sleeves only? How do you feel about tank tops and three-quarter sleeves? And do you have any opinion on the use of sunscreen on one's *bare* arms? You switched topics on us pretty rapidly, so I'm just trying to get a fix on where this discussion is going next.


it's twisting and turning towards a hammer and scrubs style debate.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

DrJeecheroo said:


> it's twisting and turning towards a hammer and scrubs style debate.


God I miss that scrubber guy. He was a stitch!


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Dutchman said:


> I am probably much closer to "liberal" -- in the CLASSICAL sense -- than are most Democrats. What most Democrats are nowadays is leftist or at least statist. What many Republicans are is some sort of authoritarian.
> 
> Most rational people harbor equal contempt for statist Democrats AND authoritarian Republicans -- both of whom want to grow government in size, scope and cost; but choose to "come at us" from different directions with differing tactics. Keeping Republicans out of your bedroom and Democrats out of your wallet (and gun cabinet) is always a challenge, but becomes even tougher when they hoodwink you into falling for the "lesser of two evils" nonsense.
> 
> Most who are classical liberals, limited-government conservatives and Libertarians could best be described as fiscally conservative AND socially tolerant.


I, on the other hand, am a classic pragmatist.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

I was always a classic antagonist.


----------



## Ub-urs (Mar 5, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> Since you brought up the topic of the right to *bare* arms, are you advocating for short sleeves only? How do you feel about tank tops and three-quarter sleeves? And do you have any opinion on the use of sunscreen on one's *bare* arms? You switched topics on us pretty rapidly, so I'm just trying to get a fix on where this discussion is going next.


Well, then you win the argument since I made a spelling mistake.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Ub-urs said:


> Well, then you win the argument since I made a spelling mistake.


Actually, you lost the argument before that when you resorted to name-calling and ad hominem attacks.

Your spelling is fine. However, you used the wrong word.


----------



## Dutchman (Dec 2, 2014)

Ad hominem attacks? Wow! Imagine that on the Internet. I am so shocked.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Dutchman said:


> Ad hominem attacks? Wow! Imagine that on the Internet. I am so shocked.


Yeah, it's interesting how courageous people become while hiding behind a router.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Spellcheck , DD! (an " n" for an "m.")


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Spellcheck , DD! (an " n" for an "m.")


Excellent catch. You get a gold star and 5 extra minutes of recess!


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> Excellent catch. You get a gold star and 5 extra minutes of recess!


Thanks, Teach.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Ub-urs said:


> Why does anyone need to be a part of a militia to own a gun? does the world seem perfect to you?


So a less than perfect world justifies gun ownership? Desert Driver had a question. Manufactured fear fuels the need for guns. THAT makes the world imperfect.


----------



## Ub-urs (Mar 5, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> Yeah, it's interesting how courageous people become while hiding behind a router.


We can meet in person anytime. I don't hide! Shoot me your address...excuse the pun.


----------



## Dierwolf (Oct 31, 2014)

ChevyChick said:


> I like the Sig P290 for the size but I have some sort of attachment to my Bersa LOL I don't know why! She just fits perfectly in my hand! I have shot the Taurus Judge and that gun is awesome but it's not for me.


Hey Chevy, I carry a Thunder .380 as well, you might think about using frangible hollow points in it.


----------



## Dierwolf (Oct 31, 2014)

Peter O' said:


> guess anyone can pass the uber background check
> 
> uber hires gun nuts wing nuts numb nuts
> 
> reminds me of reverend jims filling out the forms on taxi


----------



## Dierwolf (Oct 31, 2014)

SydneySuperUber said:


> Do any of you realise that it is against Uber policy to carry or pack heat? Any weapon. If they watch this forum they will probably deactivate you. Or terminate you. Or whatever it is they do these days.


You may want to read this:
http://www.breitbart.com/big-govern...der-stops-attempted-mass-shooting-in-chicago/


----------



## Dierwolf (Oct 31, 2014)

SydneySuperUber said:


> So Uber allow you to pack heat in VA? I know they have taken a few off the road in other states even when they had right to carry. Not the right look. But then hey. Does anyone think Uber cares about the rights of others LOL.


You may want to read this:
http://www.breitbart.com/big-govern...der-stops-attempted-mass-shooting-in-chicago/


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Dierwolf said:


> You may want to read this:
> http://www.breitbart.com/big-govern...der-stops-attempted-mass-shooting-in-chicago/


Breitbart is your source? Seriously? I thought that clod dirt napped a few years ago.


----------



## Dierwolf (Oct 31, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> Breitbart is your source? Seriously? I thought that clod dirt napped a few years ago.


http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/...er-shoots-gunman-met-0420-20150419-story.html
http://www.nbcchicago.com/news/loca...-Shot-at-Group-in-Logan-Square-300629691.html
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...Rkp46GGm_9oTp5iCQ&sig2=EfaUAdEjk3nQ5fpOELJ2sw
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...WUW0Ed70jHK_pEGhQ&sig2=EwFQQmufgi5QosSMus5CjQ
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...Y63WubHNAd6nfog1w&sig2=Y7J1prQMcXv4z--q29bmdA
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...5fczqUI81xPmqe7vw&sig2=8HinDW43VwbZiiQnmNVErQ


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Dierwolf said:


> http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/...er-shoots-gunman-met-0420-20150419-story.html
> http://www.nbcchicago.com/news/loca...-Shot-at-Group-in-Logan-Square-300629691.html
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=4&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CDMQFjAD&url=http://abc7chicago.com/news/uber-driver-shoots-man-who-fired-gun-into-crowd-police-say/671044/&ei=5fk-VbHdM8PasASy2YCoCA&usg=AFQjCNFvXZ-eEbDh5Rkp46GGm_9oTp5iCQ&sig2=EfaUAdEjk3nQ5fpOELJ2sw
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=5&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CDkQFjAE&url=http://www.businessinsider.com/uber-driver-with-concealed-handgun-prevents-mass-shooting-in-chicago-2015-4&ei=5fk-VbHdM8PasASy2YCoCA&usg=AFQjCNFBgryi5f8FBWUW0Ed70jHK_pEGhQ&sig2=EwFQQmufgi5QosSMus5CjQ
> ...


But Breitbart? Really?


----------



## Scott.Sul (Sep 9, 2015)

I can't wait to see the face or hear the comments from my liberal-ass pax the first time I'm stopped and have to declare to the officer "I have a loaded firearm in my door compartment". Should be priceless!


----------



## Cheddar (Oct 4, 2015)

So what is the current situation with guns? I live in a state where I can conceal carry, but has Uber stated all cars are to be gun free?


----------



## Ub-urs (Mar 5, 2015)

Cheddar said:


> So what is the current situation with guns? I live in a state where I can conceal carry, but has Uber stated all cars are to be gun free?


What do you value more, your life or Uber?


----------



## Dutchman (Dec 2, 2014)

If you properly conceal it, nobody will ever know.


----------



## Cheddar (Oct 4, 2015)

I've never fired a gun. I just don't think I see the situation where me having it saves my life.


----------



## R44KDEN (Jul 7, 2015)

Cheddar said:


> So what is the current situation with guns? I live in a state where I can conceal carry, but has Uber stated all cars are to be gun free?


From Uber's legal page:

*UBER FIREARMS PROHIBITION POLICY*

We seek to ensure that everyone using the Uber digital platform-both driver-partners and riders-feels safe and comfortable using the service. During a ride arranged through the Uber platform, Uber and its affiliates therefore prohibit possessing firearms of any kind in a vehicle. Any rider or driver found to have violated this prohibition may lose access to the Uber platform.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Scott.Sul said:


> I can't wait to see the face or hear the comments from my liberal-ass pax the first time I'm stopped and have to declare to the officer "I have a loaded firearm in my door compartment". Should be priceless!


I have a friend who is a retired Houston cop. When I told him what Uber's policy on guns was his response was "F*** 'em".


----------



## Dutchman (Dec 2, 2014)

I had a passenger who was a uniformed security guard and needed a ride to work. No big deal. I told him that I liked revolvers (what he carried) and we talked about guns during the trip. No way at all I would have reported him for being armed.


----------



## Ub-urs (Mar 5, 2015)

Dutchman said:


> I had a passenger who was a uniformed security guard and needed a ride to work. No big deal. I told him that I liked revolvers (what he carried) and we talked about guns during the trip. No way at all I would have reported him for being armed.


right on!! you're a good man!


----------



## cp6ин (Nov 29, 2014)

Scott.Sul said:


> I can't wait to see the face or hear the comments from my liberal-ass pax the first time I'm stopped and have to declare to the officer "I have a loaded firearm in my door compartment". Should be priceless!


You probably expect them to piss their pants, and your seat more precisely, which is why you should cover your seats with plastic.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Flint J said:


> I just carry a hammer


so did another uber driver google on line


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Cheddar said:


> So what is the current situation with guns? I live in a state where I can conceal carry, but has Uber stated all cars are to be gun free?


Yes.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I have a friend who is a retired Houston cop. When I told him what Uber's policy on guns was his response was "F*** 'em".


But what else would you expect from a retired Texas cop?


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Cheddar said:


> I've never fired a gun. I just don't think I see the situation where me having it saves my life.


You make an excellent point. What the pro-gun folks never tell you is that when it comes to protecting yourself with a firearm, it all depends on who gets the drop. So, applied to the Uber experience, if you're driving and you feel the barrel of a gun on your neck, that Glock 9mm in the door pocket, under the seat, or in the glove compartment does precisely dick for you. Yes, it sounds cliche as hell, but whoever gets the drop has the far superior position. It really is that simple. I used to carry a firearm until I figured this out. Then I realized there was really no point to carrying unless I got held up with a Super Soaker or a switchblade comb.


----------



## KingTravisHasNoClothes (Jun 11, 2015)

dboogie2288 said:


> I was talking with a coworker today who coincidentally just signed up and began driving for uber. I had considered the same, and my app was denied (for whatever reason). He and I had the same opinion that as a driver, at all hours of the night, we should have protection. Since uber drivers are contractors, does any one pack heat while driving (legally of course)?


Ask yourself this, do you really need a gun for a job that pays min wages ? And if you do ?, are you simply looking for an excuse to address any insecurities you may be dealing with ?. Please save yourself from the embarrassment of practicing your quick draw in front of a mirror, only to end up dropping and discharging the gun hopefully not shooting yourself.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

KingTravisHasNoClothes said:


> Ask yourself this, do you really need a gun for a job that pays min wages ? And if you do ?, are you simply looking for an excuse to address any insecurities you may be dealing with ?. Please save yourself from the embarrassment of practicing your quick draw in front of a mirror, only to end up dropping and discharging the gun hopefully not shooting yourself.


Excellent point. People who are that afraid of the world should really NOT be interfacing with the public or providing livery services.


----------



## Scott.Sul (Sep 9, 2015)

R44KDEN said:


> From Uber's legal page:
> 
> *UBER FIREARMS PROHIBITION POLICY*
> 
> We seek to ensure that everyone using the Uber digital platform-both driver-partners and riders-feels safe and comfortable using the service. During a ride arranged through the Uber platform, Uber and its affiliates therefore prohibit possessing firearms of any kind in a vehicle. Any rider or driver found to have violated this prohibition may lose access to the Uber platform.


Great! Thanks to Uber, we are now all a target for thugs and low-lifes. Of course, if the policy was the other way around, we'd probably still be a target so they can get our firearms. Can't do too much with a loaded anything pointed at us. They're the captain now!


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Scott.Sul said:


> Great! Thanks to Uber, we are now all a target for thugs and low-lifes. Of course, if the policy was the other way around, we'd probably still be a target so they can get our firearms. Can't do too much with a loaded anything pointed at us. They're the captain now!


But what self-respecting baddie is going to target a cashless cabbie?


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Dierwolf said:


> http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/...er-shoots-gunman-met-0420-20150419-story.html
> http://www.nbcchicago.com/news/loca...-Shot-at-Group-in-Logan-Square-300629691.html
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=4&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CDMQFjAD&url=http://abc7chicago.com/news/uber-driver-shoots-man-who-fired-gun-into-crowd-police-say/671044/&ei=5fk-VbHdM8PasASy2YCoCA&usg=AFQjCNFvXZ-eEbDh5Rkp46GGm_9oTp5iCQ&sig2=EfaUAdEjk3nQ5fpOELJ2sw
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=5&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CDkQFjAE&url=http://www.businessinsider.com/uber-driver-with-concealed-handgun-prevents-mass-shooting-in-chicago-2015-4&ei=5fk-VbHdM8PasASy2YCoCA&usg=AFQjCNFBgryi5f8FBWUW0Ed70jHK_pEGhQ&sig2=EwFQQmufgi5QosSMus5CjQ
> ...


POST #:289/Dierwolf: Bostonian Bison
Thanks You for this
FLURRY of Hyperlinks of value to UPNF
Members seeking Information related
to the Whole "CCW while A-B TNCing"
Issue of Considerable Contentiousness.

BISON: G-21 gets the Job Done!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Dierwolf said:


> View attachment 6932


POST # 285/Dierwolf: CHORTLE !


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

DjTim said:


> 6 D - you better flee....


POST#7/@DjTim:"G-21: Gets the Job Done!"


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

ChevyChick said:


> While I may be an Uber "rookie" as you want to call me, however - I am in no way, shape, or form, a rookie with a pistol. I have carried a handgun on me for the last 12 years. I don't know if your post was meant to patronize but it does. You don't know me, or what I've been through in life that forced me to make the decision to always be able to protect myself. I'll have you know that being here in Arizona, with no conceal laws, I have male passengers tell me at least once EVERY DAY, that they hope I am carrying, they tell me I'm far to attractive and petite to put myself in a situation to be attack by a drunken passenger. I most certainly do NOT think I am Rambo, nor do I EVER plan on going "OK Corral" on anyone. I simply want to give myself and my husband a little peace of mind. I know that I can and WILL protect myself if I need to. I am a hell of a shot and take a great amount of pride in that. At the end of the day, I know I can protect myself in ANY situation. That's all I need.


POST # 35/ChevyChick: Do you use
competition like
USPSA or IDPA for Training, Camaraderie
or Networking ? 2nd Amendment Sisters
is excellent for Solidarity without the
Gender Issue.

Please contact if You have any Firearms
Related Questions. There are MORE than
a few Gun Buffs "roun' n'yeah".


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

jsixis said:


> "Hell, three of the safest states (unless you are a criminal) have "constitutional carry" (Alaska, Vermont and Wyoming)"
> 
> hahahaha go ahead live your fantasies I have better things to do then to prove your a nutcase.


POST # 97/jsixis: Says the Tubing Goat!


----------



## HOUTXRon (Aug 23, 2015)

CC is something that most of the people from NY, CA, IL, MA, and a few other places will never understand.

Be happy with the way y'all are about firearms and let us ******** be.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> But what self-respecting baddie is going to target a cashless cabbie?


It's not always about cash.
It's only a matter of time before some "self-respecting baddie" uses the riders app as a tool to shop for a nice car to jack.
Just keep making ride requests and cancelling until you've found the perfect car. Delivered right to the darkest, uninhabited area you could find. Pop the driver and cha-ching!. The bad guy drives away in a nice Uber Select vehicle and throws his burner phone over the bridge into the river.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Kalee said:


> It's not always about cash.
> It's only a matter of time before some "self-respecting baddie" uses the riders app as a tool to shop for a nice car to jack.
> Just keep making ride requests and cancelling until you've found the perfect car. Delivered right to the darkest, uninhabited area you could find. Pop the driver and cha-ching!. The bad guy drives away in a nice Uber Select vehicle and throws his burner phone over the bridge into the river.


As you told the story, the baddie got the drop on the driver anyway, so my 9mm in the door pocket just become worth exactly dick.


----------



## HOUTXRon (Aug 23, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> As you told the story, the baddie got the drop on the driver anyway, so my 9mm in the door pocket just become worth exactly dick.


The point is that you can either go down like a helpless sheep or at least give yourself a fighting chance.

Some folks have already given up up in their minds without even thinking about trying. Each situation is dynamic and you may or may not get a chance to draw. However, if you are physically and mentally prepared and aware, then you may have a slight advantage when the fight is imposed upon you.

Everyone of us here has a certain stand on this issue and it hard to move people to/from a position, especially in a Web forum.

Safe driving to all!


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> As you told the story, the baddie got the drop on the driver anyway, so my 9mm in the door pocket just become worth exactly dick.


There's no place for any more liberal wienieness in this country. We love our guns and guns are here to stay.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Kalee said:


> There's no place for any more liberal wienieness in this country. We love our guns and guns are here to stay.


Oh, I'm not concerned with liberal "wienieness," I was merely explaining the facts about what typically happens when a person carries a firearm that s/he believes will be used for personal protection. Please don't make this a political argument. I was simply discussing facts.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

HOUTXRon said:


> The point is that you can either go down like a helpless sheep or at least give yourself a fighting chance.
> 
> Some folks have already given up up in their minds without even thinking about trying. Each situation is dynamic and you may or may not get a chance to draw. However, if you are physically and mentally prepared and aware, then you may have a slight advantage when the fight is imposed upon you.
> 
> ...


I agree. I was merely sharing facts.


----------



## Neil Yaremchuk (Sep 28, 2015)

I carry a chainsaw and a hockey mask. Even the craziest of armed robbers think twice about making a move on me.


----------



## Dierwolf (Oct 31, 2014)

For all you naysayers out there, I was at Wal-Mart the other day just sitting at the front entrance waiting on my son to get off work, all of a sudden some crazy guy start's going after one of the Wal-Mart employee's out there in the front with a baseball bat and a knife, so having a pistol in the car and yes defiantly knowing what I'm doing with it I jumped out of the car and ran over, drew my gun and stood between the 2. When the guy with the bat and knife seen I had a gun he backed off and walked away about 200 feet, the police showed up about 10 minutes later and after a short exchange they tazered him, packed him up and away he went. Point is how would this have went down if I had not been there packing? The police shot him with 4 bean bag rounds and it didn't even faze him so they had to use a tazer on him. What if he had got the employee and then decided "hey I think I will go in to the store now".


----------

